# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014



## Dan (1 Jun 2014 às 08:33)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jun 2014 às 12:01)

Dia fantástico de sol e sem vento! 

*26ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Jun 2014 às 17:24)

Boa tarde,
Ao final da manhã estava vento muito persistente na Ericeira. O mar, apesar de pequeno, estava para teimosos ou desesperados (que é o meu caso  ) mas soube muito bem para "lavar" as ideias e respirar o ar extraordinário daquelas praias _onde o mar é mais azul_ e que hoje estava carregado do seu aroma tão característico


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2014 às 21:22)

Boa noite,

Dia quente por Lisboa, o carro chegou a registar 27/28ºC.
______

Agora,forte nortada e *15,2ºC*
A estação amadora de Alcabideche está de volta, o vento médio segue nos *40 km/h*.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Jun 2014 às 01:06)

Depois de no Sábado ter dado mais uma voltinha pela Serra de Sintra, enquanto não começa as restrições á circulação devido ao calor e num dado ponto, um morro um pouco a baixo da Peninha ter sido quase levado pelo vento  e ter conseguido observar o Guincho que não estava nada apetecível para pedaladas, em termos térmicos assisti uma descida grande da temperatura, talvez mais de 12º ( tive de vestir uma camisola de lã, era aprox. 19h ),
no Domingo lá fui dar ao pedal, com a companhia omnipresente do vento, cheguei a Algés +- 16:30 h com 26º, temperatura comfortável até ao CRaso apartir daí até ao Guincho, novo inferno para lá chegar , descida muito significativa da temperatura ajudado com o vento claro, cheguei ao carro +- pelas 22:00h tinha 19º

Carcavelos estava mais ou menos aceitável, algum vento e temperatura amena, 






chegada ao Guincho, vendaval desgraçado  e muito fresquinho


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Jun 2014 às 09:42)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu azul e farrapinhos de nuvens a passear no céu ao sabor do vento pouco forte. O termómetro indica 16,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2014 às 18:31)

Boas tardes,

Vendaval.
Vento médio nos *50 km/h*.
*16,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2014 às 19:14)

Vento médio subiu um pouco, encontra-se nos *55 km/h*!
Belo vendaval.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2014 às 17:44)

Boas

*17,3ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2014 às 21:20)

*13,9ºC*
Vento moderado

Interessante a previsão da t.minima para quinta-feira, será bastante fresca para a época do ano.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2014 às 15:40)

Boas!

De volta às terras Ribatejanas! Aqui em Santo Estêvão temos um dia de sol com vento e com algumas nuvens.

Estão cerca 23ºC por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2014 às 21:42)

T.actual: *13,7ºC*

A madrugada promete ser bastante fresca, vamos ver se a minima aproxima-se dos 10ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2014 às 01:42)

por aqui vou com 11.8ºC, mais fresca que as noites anteriores (que a esta hora costuma estar por volta dos 15ºC)


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2014 às 06:30)

Boas,

Minima de *10,9ºC*

Actual: *11,7ºC*
______


Seiça,Ourem segue nos *4,6ºC*.


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2014 às 12:28)

Boas

Mínima 12,2ºC 

Agora estão apenas 18,2ºC, 73%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW o céu está com muitas nuvens altas...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2014 às 13:21)

minima de 8.0ºC 

vou com 23.3ºC mais quente que os ultimos dias


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2014 às 17:19)

mais calor hoje 27.3ºC


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2014 às 19:17)

david 6 disse:


> mais calor hoje 27.3ºC



Amanhã já está mais fresquinho. Esperemos que a chuva seja "democrática" e chegue a muitos sitios que estão precisados de uma bela rega!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2014 às 21:27)

Boas,

Hoje ao final da madrugada, no vale do pisão, registei *7ºC*, junto á ribeira a temperatura seria certamente mais baixa.
_________

Agora, tempo nublado e *16,5ºC*.
Vento de SO, sauna garantida. 

Venha lá essa chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jun 2014 às 11:09)

Já chove em Cascais!


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2014 às 11:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já chove em Cascais!



Vamos ver se demora muito a chegar aqui ao Ribatejo!

Por agora céu muito nublado e vento moderado, não houve ainda precipitação, pelo menos que eu tenha dado conta.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2014 às 11:31)

Em Caneças também já chove.

11mm/h.


-------------

A EMA do C.Carvoeiro acumulou 7mm das 10h às 11h.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2014 às 12:46)

Boas

Chuva fraca aqui mas nada acumulou ainda  também não esperava nada para hoje aqui...

17,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2014 às 13:06)

chuva forte!!!  não esperava isto


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2014 às 13:23)

david 6 disse:


> chuva forte!!!  não esperava isto



Por aqui não passou de um aguaceiro mais forte, já parou... 

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde, por agora céu muito nublado e está vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2014 às 13:38)

eu fiquei admirado, porque só contava com chuva fraca, se caisse algo mais forte era lá para o final da tarde, melhor 

tenho 2.2mm acumulado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jun 2014 às 14:23)

Começou a chover forte há cerca de 20 minutos, por agora chove fraco, Caneças já tem 3.4mm acumulados.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jun 2014 às 14:39)

Chove e de que maneira em Cascais!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2014 às 14:45)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com um _bom_ dia de Março.

15,3ºC e *5,1 mm* acumulados. Vento em geral moderado do quadrante Sul.

1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2014 às 15:13)

E vão 11mm acumulados em Caneças.

Chove a potes!


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2014 às 15:14)

Passou há pouco, aqui pela zona oriental de Lisboa, uma célula com algum desenvolvimento,e umas estruturas de inflow interessantes..

Não houve nem rajadas nem precipitação muito forte aqui, mas a norte do trajecto da célula havia uma boa descarga de precipitação ( downdraft).

*(Updraft com a descarga por tras)*







*(Updraft,pormenor de um pequeno lowering)*






*(Bigorna, com turbulencia/pequenos mammatus)*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2014 às 15:20)

Começa a chover intensamente por aqui, com algumas rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes e 18.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2014 às 15:31)

AndréFrade disse:


> Começa a chover intensamente por aqui, com algumas rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes e 18.5ºC.



Já deve faltar pouco para chegar aqui, para já sem chuva e apenas bastante vento e um céu ameaçador. 

19ºC em Benavente.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2014 às 15:32)

Chuva forte, acompanhada por vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Zé Carapau (6 Jun 2014 às 15:33)

Que belo dia de Janeiro... ahh Junho.. enganei-me


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2014 às 15:48)

por aqui calmo só algum vento, mas o ceu a W e NW e SW está negro


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jun 2014 às 16:18)

Temperatura estável nos 14,7ºC e já *15,7 mm* acumulados!

1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jun 2014 às 16:29)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Por aqui penso que começou a chover pelas 15h00, se choveu antes não acumulou. Agora já sigo com 4.8 mm acumulados, a temperatura segue nos 15.3ºc e a humidade segue nos 93%.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2014 às 16:44)

começou a chover por aqui


----------



## ct5iul (6 Jun 2014 às 16:53)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 22.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 15.2ºC
Rajada Máxima: 42.6 km/h 


Temp atual 15.3ºC 16:45

Pressão: 1006.3Hpa 16:45
Intensidade do Vento: 6 km/h 16:45
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: S
Temperatura do vento: 14.9ºC 16:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.5ºC 16:45
Humidade Relativa:88% 16:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 3.5 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Nulo 16:45
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2014 às 17:27)

20,4mm em Caneças.
Bem acima do previsto.

De resto, na região, a chuva tem sido abundante!


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2014 às 17:38)

Boa tarde!

Há cerca de 1hora que está a chover aqui em Santo Estêvão com intensidade variável, a estação do serviço de protecção civil de Benavente acumulou até ao momento 7mm.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jun 2014 às 18:00)

Estavam 15.3ºC na estação Lisboa(gago coutinho) ás 16 horas, passado uma hora marcava 23.2ºC??? Não será um erro?






É que já no mês passado me tinha apercebido dum valor muito estranho: (este claramento errado)



Nickname disse:


>


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jun 2014 às 18:01)

Boas.
Por aqui a intensidade da precipitação diminuiu, mas o acumulado segue nos 10.4 mm. Chove há cerca de 2 horas e pouco, o rate máximo atingiu os 12.2 mm/h
A temperatura segue nos 15.3ºc, a humidade está pelos 94% e o vento sopra de sul a cerca de 8.0 Km/h, média dos 10 minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2014 às 18:02)

boas, a isto sim eu chamo uma rica tarde, uma chuva bem caída nunca é demais. 
De manha foi um vento moderado.

Pressão-1007.34 hPa
T- 16.3°C
Humidade- 99%
Chuva- 13.21 mm


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2014 às 18:04)

4.9mm continua a chover moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2014 às 18:46)

Boas

Dia chuvoso este, *17 mm*.
14,3ºC
_____

Desta noite até Domingo estarei a reportar desde a zona Oeste, vale da Mangancha, Mafra.
O céu deve limpar nas proximas horas, vamos ver se ainda registo uma minima fresca por lá.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2014 às 19:37)

Boas

O dia acabou por render mais chuva do que esperava fiquei com 9,6mm nada mau!

Máxima de apenas 19,3ºC

Agora estão 15,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2014 às 20:40)

Por agora parou de chover, ao fim de umas 4/5 horaa de chuva consecutivas, agora já conto com 17.78 mm e 16.2 ºC .


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jun 2014 às 23:17)

Choveu imenso hoje, quase 20 mm , não contava com tanto, ficou pelos 19,2 mm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2014 às 00:49)

fiquei pelos 9.8mm, não esperava tanto para esta zona


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2014 às 06:16)

Boas,

Aqui na região oeste o dia amanhece com alguma nebulosidade e temperatura amena.
T.actual: *12,8ºC*

Durante a madrugada houve alguns periodos de céu limpo, a inversão ora aparecia ou desaparecia, minima foi aos *9,5ºC*.
A próxima minima promete ser mais baixa,vamos ver.

Nos ultimos 30 dias,segundo o sensor, os extremos por aqui foram de 4,9ºC / 31,7ºC.
Dados perfeitamente aceitaveis para o local em questão, o RS do Geiras a funcionar em pleno.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2014 às 06:18)

Caneças ontem terminou o dia com um acumulado de 20.8mm.

De momento algumas nuvens, 14ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2014 às 10:47)

De facto foi um dia chuvoso ontem, não esperava tanto. 

Por agora céu com algumas nuvens e temperaturas na casa dos 19ºC em Benavente e ainda sem precipitação registada.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2014 às 10:54)

17,8ºC  
Vento moderado
Muitas nuvens

Foto tirada ao inicio da manha, no Sobral da Abelheira.
Neste local, no verão passado(vaga de calor de Julho) foi registada t.maxima de 43ºC.
O sitio tem potencial, faço ideia as minimas neste vale.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jun 2014 às 12:52)

Bom dia.

Ontem acumulei *19,0 mm* de precipitação.

Hoje, mínima de *14,8ºC* e actuais 18,3ºC com céu parcialmente encoberto.

69% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2014 às 14:48)

Até ao momento, máxima de *21,8ºC*.

Agora, a temperatura segue nos *20,1ºC*, vento moderado a forte e bastante sol.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2014 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue ameno e algo ventoso, tendo-se tornado muito nublado durante a tarde.

Tactual: 22,3ºC

Ontem dia de períodos de chuva durante a tarde que acumularam 8,9mm de precipitação. De notar que o vento foi anormalmente forte, com rajada máxima de 69,5 km/h, provocando alguns danos no arvoredo com folhagem intensa, própria da época do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2014 às 19:32)

A máxima acabou por subir um pouco, em relação ao ultimo post.

Extremos de hoje: *9,5ºC* / *22,7ºC*

Agora, *19,1ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (8 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

Boas

Mais um dia frio e desagradável aqui por Setúbal! vento de SW no seu melhor estão agora 19,3ºc e 84%Hr o vento sopra moderado

A mínima foi de 15,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2014 às 17:45)

Boas tardes,

Minima no *vale da Magancha, Mafra*: *9,8ºC*
_______

Neste momento, em *Alcabideche*, sigo com *21,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

Boas

Mínima de 15,8ºC

Dia mais agradável estão 23,2ºc algumas nuvens mas nada de mais e o vento sopra fraco...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 08:57)

Boas

Tempo encoberto e um pouco humido.
T.actual:* 17,3ºC*


Calor a sério, começa quinta-feira.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 12:16)

O céu limpou bastante.
T.actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2014 às 12:24)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 15,7ºC

Céu agora quase limpo apenas algumas nuvens altas! Estão agora 22,6ºC, 50%Hr, 1019,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 12:56)

*19,9ºc*


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

Já uma temperatura agradável 24,1ºC, 46%Hr o vento sopra fraco de NO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jun 2014 às 15:14)

Máxima de 26,3 ºC até ao momento.

Hoje é o dia de viragem para uma subida muito acentuada da temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 17:19)

T.maxima: *20,1ºC*
T.actual: *19,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Jun 2014 às 17:23)

A máxima ficou nos 25,4ºC a tarde foi quase toda sem sol com um manto de nuvens altas a encobrir o céu...

Agora estão 23,9ºC e finalmente aparece o sol!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 21:50)

*15,6ºc*


----------



## lsalvador (11 Jun 2014 às 12:37)

Tomar, acabou de passar a barreira dos 30º. Vamos ver onde vai parar.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2014 às 12:41)

Hoje é o primeiro dia de ir ao forno, mais alguns se seguirão! 

Dia de sol e algum calor aqui pelo Vale do Tejo ainda 27ºC em Benavente, veremos até onde chega hoje.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2014 às 13:37)

por aqui vou com 29.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jun 2014 às 13:40)

24,3ºC, aí está ele , pena é o vento do costume de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2014 às 15:16)

Por aqui já se sente bem o calor, sigo com 32.7º C
Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2014 às 17:03)

minima: 10.5ºC
maxima: 33.3ºC
actual: 31.3ºC, levantou se o vento a temperatura começou a descer


----------



## Thomar (11 Jun 2014 às 17:26)

david 6 disse:


> minima: 10.5ºC
> maxima: 33.3ºC
> actual: 31.3ºC, levantou se o vento a temperatura começou a descer



Por aqui não se nota vento nenhum de especial. A temperatura ainda não baixou.
A temperatura actual é de +31,5ºC, sendo que hoje cerca das 12h00 e 12h30m a temperatura entre Cabanas e Setúbal pela a E.N.10,
 era de +28,5ºC em Cabanas, +29ºC em Vendas de Azeitão, +29,5ºC em Aldeia Grande (arrábida), Setúbal (entrada pela En10) +28ºC, Setúbal +24ºC (av.Luisa Todi,), 
valores do termómetro do carro sempre em movimento.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2014 às 18:34)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui não se nota vento nenhum de especial. A temperatura ainda não baixou.
> A temperatura actual é de +31,5ºC, sendo que hoje cerca das 12h00 e 12h30m a temperatura entre Cabanas e Setúbal pela a E.N.10,
> era de +28,5ºC em Cabanas, +29ºC em Vendas de Azeitão, +29,5ºC em Aldeia Grande (arrábida), Setúbal (entrada pela En10) +28ºC, Setúbal +24ºC (av.Luisa Todi,),
> valores do termómetro do carro sempre em movimento.



aqui o vento tambem nao foi nada de especial levantou se até no maximo 15km/h e anda sempre entre 10 e 15, mas foi o suficiente para não deixar que a maxima subisse mais
agora está 28.7ºC o vento está a 12.2km/h


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2014 às 18:59)

Boas

Dia já muito quente a máxima foi de *33,2ºC*

Mínima 14,9ºC

Agora estão 29,0ºC, 46%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2014 às 19:42)

Boas,

Lá vou eu refrescar o tópico, máxima de *24,7ºC*. 

Agora: *19,9ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jun 2014 às 23:21)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *16ºC*

Máxima: *29,8ºC*
Mínima: *11,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2014 às 23:41)

actual 18.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2014 às 00:25)

Noite excelente, estão *20,2ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jun 2014 às 10:19)

10h18, Tomar chega aos 30º, vamos ver onde vai parar hoje


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 10:32)

lsalvador disse:


> 10h18, Tomar chega aos 30º, vamos ver onde vai parar hoje




Já tão cedo ....

Parece então que hoje vamos ter novas máximas do ano !


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jun 2014 às 10:35)

Aquele vale é muito quente, mas depois no inverno consegue chegar aos -5, -6 é de extremos


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2014 às 11:17)

Boas

Mínima altinha 19,6ºC

Agora já estão 29,4ºC


----------



## Microburst (12 Jun 2014 às 11:21)

Bom dia

Estavam por aqui 26,2ºC às 11h, hoje a coisa promete.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2014 às 12:08)

28,3ºC e vento de NE, não fosse isso e tinha 22ºC .


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jun 2014 às 12:18)

33.4º a máxima do ano, era 32.7º já se foi, vamos ver ate onde vai


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

Aqui já vai nos 34,3ºC a ver se consegue ir aos 36ºC ou 37


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 14:15)

eu por aqui já vou com *35.1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jun 2014 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

Temp. actual: *33,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2014 às 14:40)

33,5ºC e os primeiros cumulus aqui a este


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2014 às 15:01)

Boa tarde.

Pela _terra fria_ sigo com 27,5ºC depois de ter atingido os *30,1ºC*.

48% de humidade, 1019 hPa de pressão, vento fraco do quadrante Norte e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 15:03)

*36.6ºC* 

uns cummulus por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2014 às 15:07)

Depois de uma máxima de 31,2ºC, a temperatura está nos 29,4ºC com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jun 2014 às 15:40)

Boas.
No final do meu almoço, por volta das 14h30  registava 33.2ºc , mais noticias só dentro de 1 hora quando a minha "Maria" chegar a casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2014 às 15:58)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui estou com 37.8 °C, ás 15:58  
Temp.Minima: 18°C


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jun 2014 às 16:04)

Tomar com 37.2º


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 16:08)

por aqui perto de Coruche vou com *37.5ºC* 
cada vez há mais cumulus


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jun 2014 às 16:51)

Actuais de *35.0ºC* por aqui, depois de uma máxima de *35.8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2014 às 16:52)

Aqui já foi aos *36,0ºC*

Agora estão 35,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2014 às 17:19)

Boas

Dia quente, maxima de *31,1ºC.*
______

Ai está Tomar,Valdonas a mostrar o que vale...às 16horas seguia nos *39,4ºC*.
Alvega off, é uma pena...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jun 2014 às 17:26)

Boas.
Segundo a minha "Maria" estiveram 34.2ºc pelas 15h09 e agora estão 32.2ºc


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2014 às 17:28)

Tomar vai ser a localidade mais quente da Europa pelo segundo ano consecutivo se continuar assim.
Em Espanha nenhuma localidade chegou sequer aos 38ºC.
Por enquanto esses 39.4ºC de Tomar são máxima do ano na Europa, e provavelmente a máxima de hoje vai cifrar-se pelos 41ºC lá, impressionante.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 17:29)

maxima de *37.9ºC*  sinceramente não esperava tanto, mas já me habituei a esta zona por vezes surpreender nas maximas no verão 

por agora levantou se o vento sigo com 35.8ºC e alguns cumulus


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 17:47)

não havia um membro da lousã? onde anda ele? 

webcam virado para serra da lousa em miranda do corvo, mostra precipitação

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/fotosdoze/2/show.html


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jun 2014 às 17:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> No final do meu almoço, por volta das 14h30  registava 33.2ºc , mais noticias só dentro de 1 hora quando a minha "Maria" chegar a casa.



Boas!
Aqui mesmo ao lado, estou neste momento com a máxima do dia com apenas 30.6ºC...
Diferença grande em poucas centenas de metros...


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2014 às 17:57)

A máxima do dia foi mesmo os *36,0ºC* pode ser batida amanha e a de amanha ser batida no Sábado!

Agora estão 34,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:11)

Nickname disse:


> Tomar vai ser a localidade mais quente da Europa pelo segundo ano consecutivo se continuar assim.
> Em Espanha nenhuma localidade chegou sequer aos 38ºC.
> Por enquanto esses 39.4ºC de Tomar são máxima do ano na Europa, e provavelmente a máxima de hoje vai cifrar-se pelos 41ºC lá, impressionante.



41ºC não, mas 40,1ºC talvez, amanha sabemos o valor, de qualquer dos modos é sem duvida um sitio impressionante.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2014 às 18:13)

Chuvinha na Lousã


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:14)

estação da lousã (aerodromo) na ultima hora acumulou 2.9mm de precipitação, certamente foi aquela célula que mostrei na webcam virada para a serra da lousã


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jun 2014 às 18:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Aqui mesmo ao lado, estou neste momento com a máxima do dia com apenas 30.6ºC...
> Diferença grande em poucas centenas de metros...



É sem duvida uma diferença enorme. Depende das condições em que cada estação estará montada. O lightning já verificou as condições de montagem da minha estação, mas de qualquer das formas vou-lhe perguntar qual o valor por ele registado hoje. Se puderes e tiveres anotados os valores máximos mensais desde o ano passado era interessante para criarmos uma comparação.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:49)

*25,5ºc*


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jun 2014 às 18:52)

Sanxito disse:


> É sem duvida uma diferença enorme. Depende das condições em que cada estação estará montada. O lightning já verificou as condições de montagem da minha estação, mas de qualquer das formas vou-lhe perguntar qual o valor por ele registado hoje. Se puderes e tiveres anotados os valores máximos mensais desde o ano passado era interessante para criarmos uma comparação.



Já não tenho nada disso... As minhas observações e condições da estação bem como a própria estação sofreram um downgrade grande nos últimos anos, em função de algum desinteresse que se foi instalando porque não só Santa Marta é muito desinteressante meteorologicamente como não tenho condições para ter uma estação como deve ser. Mas normalmente as estações ranhosas como a minha actualmente dariam máximas inflacionadas,  o que não foi o caso... De qualquer forma,  confia mais nos teus dados do que nos meus. 
Abraço.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Jun 2014 às 20:48)

Pôr do sol, agora.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2014 às 21:02)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pôr do sol, agora.



Existe alguma poeira do Deserto do Saara..


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2014 às 22:04)

por aqui 25.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2014 às 00:18)

Boas,

Dados de ontem (12-6-14)

*19,8ºC* / *31,1ºC* 

Quase que registava uma minima tropical.

_________

T.actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2014 às 00:23)

Noite muito quente estão ainda 25,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2014 às 01:40)

20.4ºC, dentro de casa está um forno, o meu gato ja saiu 2 ou 3x, e depois voltou, do sitio dele de dormir para vir para o chão fresco


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2014 às 07:58)

Boas,

Minima de *21,4ºC*
Cascais, registou uma minima de *22,4ºC*.
Em principio, até às 23:59 a temperatura não deverá descer dos 20ºC, portanto será a primeira minima tropical do ano.

Agora: *24,1ºC*

Dia quente em perspectiva.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jun 2014 às 10:21)

Bom dia pessoal.
Esta noite a mínima registada ficou peloas 21.3ºc.
Há meia hora quando saí de casa para vir até ao trabalho já resgistava 25.5ºc
Cumprimentos e não derretam, e quero crer que quem idolatra o calor não trabalha ao sol.


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2014 às 11:04)

Mínima de 19,3ºC aqui é muito difícil fazer mínimas tropicais...

Agora estão já 30,5ºC, 45%Hr e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jun 2014 às 11:06)

Mínima de 18,4ºC, neste momento já 27,0ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2014 às 11:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> 41ºC não, mas 40,1ºC talvez, amanha sabemos o valor, de qualquer dos modos é sem duvida um sitio impressionante.



Tenho serias dúvidas de que Tomar tenha chegado aos 40 quanto muito pode ter chegado aos 39 e vendo o registo do meteotomar de 37.7 ainda custa mais acreditar que chegou aos 40.
Enquando eu moro a menos de 5 minutos de tomar e registei pouco mais de 33º cerca de 4 graus de diferença ainda assim aqui as noites são mais quentes aqui sendo que a mínima foi de 18.7


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jun 2014 às 12:21)

miguel disse:


> Mínima de 19,3ºC aqui é muito difícil fazer mínimas tropicais...
> 
> Agora estão já 30,5ºC, 45%Hr e vento fraco de NE



Boas.
Por aqui então é mais fácil, em 2013 registei 4 em Junho, 6 em Julho, 8 em Agosto e 7 em Setembro. Tive também muitas outras com 19 e qualquer coisa, bem perto dos 20.0ºc.  A mais alta foi em Julho com 24.4ºc


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jun 2014 às 12:26)

12:25 e já estão *33.5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2014 às 13:39)

minima de 17.8º, coruche ainda teve mais baixo 1ºC/1.5ºC +ou-

agora vou com 34.5ºC 37% humidade, ontem por esta hora ia com 35ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2014 às 14:52)

35.3ºC, hoje a temperatura não quer subir
a humidade ja esteve nos 32, agora vai nos 39%, isto continua a formar umas nuvens, será algum sinal?  duvido 
PS: 40% e estão a crescer umas nuvens interessantes, hmmm...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2014 às 16:12)

Por agora estou com: 35.7 °C e com minima de 21ºC
Humidade-36%

E ainda temos mais uns dias deste calor abrasador...


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2014 às 16:38)

isto hoje ta fraquinho, tive maxima de 35.7ºC, talvez porque a humidade andou sempre por volta dos 40% talvez, Coruche ultima hora foi 36ºC tamos +ou-, Tomar hoje também não está nada de especial com 36ºC e tal, hoje foi mais outras zonas, ali para o lado de Mora, que na ultima hora teve 38ºC e um amigo meu aqui do concelho de Coruche, mas no Couço (faz fronteira com o concelho de Mora) teve 37.9ºC

agora estou com 35.2ºC 38% humidade, acho que vejo a trovoada da Sertã a Norte, pelo menos tem estilo de ser isso, está muito longe, tentei tirar foto, mas na foto mal se vê


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2014 às 18:08)

Boas

Máxima ligeiramente mais alta que a de ontem em apenas +0,3ºC ficou pelos *36,3ºC* ainda um pouco distante dos 38 previstos pelo IPMA :P

Agora estão 34,7ºC

Amanha outro dia muito quente o mais quente deste episódio de calor


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2014 às 18:10)

homem do mar disse:


> Tenho serias dúvidas de que Tomar tenha chegado aos 40 quanto muito pode ter chegado aos 39 e vendo o registo do meteotomar de 37.7 ainda custa mais acreditar que chegou aos 40.
> Enquando eu moro a menos de 5 minutos de tomar e registei pouco mais de 33º cerca de 4 graus de diferença ainda assim aqui as noites são mais quentes aqui sendo que a mínima foi de 18.7



Isso do Meteotomar registar 37,7ºC não quer dizer nada, Valdonas talvez seja uma zona mais quente, o factor _direcção do vento_ também tem sempre um grande peso.
O registo foi mesmo de *40ºC*.
Segundo dizes, não tens maximas tao altas e as minimas pouco descem, certo? 
Possivelmente o local de onde reportas não é um  vale, ao contrario do meteotomar e valdonas.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2014 às 19:35)

31.0ºc


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jun 2014 às 20:59)

Bom lusco fusco. 

Acabou por se verificar mais uma tarde amena, somente. Máxima de *25,4ºC*.

Actuais 19,1ºC com 76% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2014 às 22:33)

*23,3ºc*


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2014 às 22:51)

A noite segue muito quente! estão  26,9ºC


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2014 às 23:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isso do Meteotomar registar 37,7ºC não quer dizer nada, Valdonas talvez seja uma zona mais quente, o factor _direcção do vento_ também tem sempre um grande peso.
> O registo foi mesmo de *40ºC*.
> Segundo dizes, não tens maximas tao altas e as minimas pouco descem, certo?
> Possivelmente o local de onde reportas não é um  vale, ao contrario do meteotomar e valdonas.



Mas esse registo de 40 graus foi do IPMA?
sim não moro num vale para chegar aqui a minha zona ainda se sobe um bocado e não nos podemos esquecer que em tomar tem lá o rio que ainda aquece mais para aqueles lados mas nem tudo são desvantagens já que aqui o inverno é um pouco menos severo do que em tomar.
Máxima de hoje foi de cerca de 32 graus por agora 23.9


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jun 2014 às 23:36)

Boas tempo bem quente ainda 23.3 lá fora cá dentro não se aguenta com o calor 26.6 e a ver  o Chile vs Austrália com uma mini e uns tremoços nada me sabe melhor


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2014 às 23:42)

Que _fornalha_ por aqui, sigo com *24,2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jun 2014 às 01:36)

Mais uma vez impressionante a variação de temperatura na região de Lisboa.







Sigo com apenas *15,2ºC* e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2014 às 02:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais uma vez impressionante a variação de temperatura na região de Lisboa.
> 
> Sigo com apenas *15,2ºC* e algum nevoeiro.



Interessante!

O efeito da ilha urbana conjugado com distância à Costa Ocidental a fazer-se notar nas temperaturas e a causar grandes diferenças.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2014 às 04:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais uma vez impressionante a variação de temperatura na região de Lisboa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento 25,8ºC em Famões (Odivelas) e 15,6ºC em Mira-Sintra! 

Grande parte da capital está nos 24-25ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 08:07)

Boas,

Por aqui, minima de *20,9ºC*. 
____

Dados de ontem:  *21,6ºC* / *30,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 09:12)

Está um calor impressionante,sigo nos *27,7ºC*!

*Edit 9:28* : *29,0ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2014 às 10:52)

Temperatura espectacular, já de 31,4 ºC a esta hora...

Céu totalmente limpo (0/8).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2014 às 10:55)

Máximas dos últimos dias:

36,6 ºC (dia 12)
36,4 ºC (dia 13)


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jun 2014 às 11:18)

Mínima de 20,5ºC e neste momento 31,7ºC já com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2014 às 11:35)

Mínima tropical de 20,2ºC

A esta hora sigo já com 34,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2014 às 11:51)

Mínima tropical também por aqui, mesmo à tangente, *20,0ºC* foi o registado 

Em Caneças a mínima registada foi de 22,2ºC, às 00hUTC (as medições na estação fazem-se na hora UTC). Desde aí praticamente que teve uma subida ininterrupta (às 08h já com 27.9ºC!):






Dia segue quentinho com céu limpo e vento não dá sinal de existência.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 11:58)

minima: 16.5ºC
actual: 33.5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2014 às 11:59)

A esta hora é já estou com 34 °C dos 36 previstos para hoje, mas claro que sobe sempre 1 grau ou 2 a mais.
Humidade- 38%


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2014 às 12:17)

*34.8ºC* actuais. Está uma brasa lá fora, sem brisa de vento !


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 12:18)

34.1ºC vai a subir rapido, hoje sim já estou de volta , não é como ontem que mal se mexia


----------



## Microburst (14 Jun 2014 às 12:24)

Bom dia

Por Almada à beira Tejo estão por esta altura 34,1ºC, a ver vamos onde isto chega hoje.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jun 2014 às 12:33)

Foto da célula que se via ontem em Coimbra para a zona Este, provavelmente na Serra da Lousã:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 12:50)

Boas,

Grande brasa... *33,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 12:59)

por aqui 35.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2014 às 13:02)

36.3ºC por aqui. Uma brasa !


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 13:22)

Boas mínima de 17.7 por agora já vai aquecendo com 32.7


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 13:24)

Muito calor, sigo com *34,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 13:28)

por aqui *36.0ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 13:29)

Tomar já vai nos 37.1 vamos lá ver onde chega


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2014 às 13:32)

Um dia Infernal seguramente um dos mais quentes do Verão e ainda nem começou 

Estão já 37,1ºC se for ao que está previsto iria até aos 39ºC vamos ver...


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

sabem como se mete um printscreen aqui nas mensagens?


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 13:42)

impressionante o valor de viana ainda as 11 horas


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 13:42)

Chamusca (vale do Tejo) segue nos *38,5ºC*.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I10630B2


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 13:44)

Enfim bem que podiam tornar mais fácil meter aqui uma imagem nos comentários


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 13:59)

Bem parece que tomar já esta a arrefecer depois de ter 37,6 agora um pouco mais baixo com 36.7


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2014 às 13:59)

37.7ºC por aqui, com uma leve brisa muito quente.


----------



## Teles (14 Jun 2014 às 14:08)

Por aqui uma agradável temperatura actual de 33,9 ºC !


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2014 às 14:09)

*37,6ºC* e 20%hr


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 14:11)

Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos *33,4ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jun 2014 às 14:20)

Vale de Santarém já chegou aos 40!!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 14:36)

por aqui 37ºC, aqui a zona de Coruche costuma competir para o 1º lugar da mais quente, mas este ano por enquanto está dificil


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2014 às 14:43)

*38.0ºC* por aqui.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jun 2014 às 14:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2014*

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 38.3ºC
Temp Mini: 20.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 39.3 km/h 


Temp atual 38.0ºC 14:40

Pressão: 1009.7Hpa 14:40
Intensidade do Vento: 5.6 km/h 14:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 37.9ºC 14:40
Temperatura ao Sol: 46.2ºC 14:40
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.7ºC 14:40
Humidade Relativa:32% 14:40
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 10 Muito Alto 14:40
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jun 2014 às 15:34)

*35,1ºc*


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2014 às 15:42)

37.7 °c


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Jun 2014 às 16:03)

A Penisula de Setubal está especialmente quente a lestada aqui é assim não perdoa, as temperaturas estão acima dos 37º graus em toda a Penisula com a excepção mesmo junto as praias atlânticas na Arrábida e Sesimbra deve estar um autêntico forno.


----------



## Microburst (14 Jun 2014 às 16:41)

Em Cacilhas 36,6ºC neste momento. Fui ver o que se passava com o meu "colherómetro" no topo do prédio pois marcava 0,00km/h de vento, e a verdade é que de facto não corria nada. 



EDIT: e eis que surge uma leve brisa muito quente de Leste...


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2014 às 17:12)

maxima de *37.1ºC* 
por agora 36.3ºC, vai estar mesmo uma boa noite para ir à feira da agricultura a Santarém com o pessoal ver o Anselmo Ralph


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jun 2014 às 17:14)

Boas pessoal.
Após os 37.8ºc registados pelas 16h02 e heat index de 39ºc, agora sigo com os seguintes valores.
Temperatura: 35.8ºc
Humidade: 26% HR
Pressão: 1010.8 hPa
Vento: 6.3 Km/h NW

Certamente não iremos ter muitos mais dias como este durante o verão que ainda nem começou.
No ano passado a máxima de Junho foi de 35.9ºc no dia 24, em julho registei 39.6ºc e em agosto ficou-se pelos 37.3ºc


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2014 às 18:30)

Boas

Máxima de *38,1ºC*

Agora estão 34,6ºC

Dia extremamente quente durou mais de 6h seguidas sempre na casa dos 37/38ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Jun 2014 às 19:43)

Calor tremendo no Marquês. Neste momento 32,5 C e sopra um vento quente. Sei que pela Ericeira, nos ultimos dias, o tempo tem estado muito diferente do de Lisboa com vento a estragar as ondas e o mar até grandinho. Está uma temperatura bem abaixo desta de Lisboa e que o céu está coberto por uma espessa camada de núvens que começa logo a partir do Guincho. Alguém sabe até onde se estende aquele nevoeiro?


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jun 2014 às 20:20)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Calor tremendo no Marquês. Neste momento 32,5 C e sopra um vento quente. Sei que pela Ericeira, nos ultimos dias, o tempo tem estado muito diferente do de Lisboa com vento a estragar as ondas e o mar até grandinho. Está uma temperatura bem abaixo desta de Lisboa e que o céu está coberto por uma espessa camada de núvens que começa logo a partir do Guincho. Alguém sabe até onde se estende aquele nevoeiro?



Penso que se estende até Peniche, de acordo com o sat24.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2014 às 21:21)

Boas,

Dados de hoje: *20,9ºC* / *34,2ºC*
____

Praia do Guincho, esta tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2014 às 22:38)

Extremos de hoje:

21,6 ºC
38,6 ºC

---

Dia muito quente, permanecendo a temperatura acima dos 30 ºC até há pouco, eram 20:47h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jun 2014 às 22:50)

Pouco passava das 21h, no Parque das Nações.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jun 2014 às 23:34)

Há pouco registei +- pelas 23:00 h 26,7º, 
não posso dar indicações fiáveis diurnas porque não tenho o sensor dentro de um escudo térmico por vezes apanha sol directo e claro as temperaturas disparam para os 40 e tais


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 09:25)

Boas,

T.minima: *19,8ºC*
T.actual: *26,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2014 às 11:27)

Boas

Mínima muito alta 22,6ºC a ver se não é batida antes da meia noite...

Agora sigo com 31,5ºC menos quente que ontem como já se esperava para aqui...


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jun 2014 às 11:35)

Boas mínima de 17.1 por agora 26.8 e corre um vento é bem provável que hoje não aquece tanto ainda assim deve ultrapassar os 30 graus.
Destaque a nível nacional para o sítio das fontes em Lagoa que a esta hora já vai com 38.1!!!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jun 2014 às 11:36)

Bom dia

Por aqui a madrugada foi marcada pelo vento forte de Este, com uma rajada máxima de 69,2Km/h, registada pela estação do Pólo II. 
Mínima de *17,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *27.2ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2014 às 11:48)

Ontem máxima de 33,1ºC e hoje mínima de 22,6ºC , de momento 27,7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2014 às 12:53)

Depois de uma noite muito quente por aqui, mínima tropical de +21ºC, a torreira continua, por agora +33ºC.

Setúbal hoje deverá atingir um bela máxima, às 11h30m na Av. Luísa Todi o termómetro do carro marcava +33ºC, 
a ausência de brisa maritima ajuda explicar esse valor e não havia praticamente diferença com a parte norte da cidade +34ºC.

Enquanto uns torram (destaque para o algarve e o interior alentejano), tréguas no ribatejo norte, em Tomar e Abrantes registam menos 6 e menos 7 graus do que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2014 às 13:02)

Vai subindo estão agora 35,1ºC... ainda bem que isto termina hoje


----------



## lm1960 (15 Jun 2014 às 13:13)

Boas, 

Ontem ás 21;30 estavam 17º na Ericeira, uma hora depois em Entrecampos, 28º......


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2014 às 14:37)

36.9ºC por aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jun 2014 às 14:44)

*Vento forte provocou queda de árvores em Coimbra*

O vento que se fez sentir durante a noite e a manhã de hoje na zona de Coimbra provocou a queda de 12 árvores, sem causar vítimas, mas provocou danos materiais, disse fonte dos sapadores daquela cidade.

Os danos materiais registaram-se em veículos automóveis estacionados na via pública, adiantou a mesma fonte da Companhia de Sapadores Bombeiros de Coimbra, que disse desconhecer ainda a quantidade de viaturas atingidas.

Além das árvores, também foram registadas -- em consequência do vento forte que se fez sentir sobretudo a partir das 04:00 e até ao final da manhã -- as quedas de um poste de iluminação pública e da estrutura de uma fábrica desativada.

A queda do poste de iluminação pública ocorreu na área da Solum, em pleno centro urbano, e a cedência da estrutura de uma fábrica de cerâmica, desativada há alguns anos, foi registada em Antanhol (na periferia da cidade), acrescentou a mesma fonte.

O espaço de tempo compreendido entra as 09:00 e as 12:00 foi o período durante o qual os bombeiros receberam mais pedidos de intervenção para este tipo de situações.

fonte


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2014 às 14:46)

O forno continua estão agora 37,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2014 às 15:19)

Tarde prazerosa, com *32,8ºC* actuais. 21% de humidade e vento fraco.

Mínima de *19,3ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2014 às 15:49)

Sigo agora com 34°C 
De manha, foi um vendaval....


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2014 às 16:00)

Máxima até ao momento de 37,6ºC

Agora estão 36,1ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jun 2014 às 16:02)

Boas pessoal, por aqui e depois de mais uma noite tropical com uma mínima de 21.1ºc registo agora 34.2ºc e 25%HR, sendo que a máxima atingiu até ao momento os 34.4ºc.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 16:02)

Boas

T.actual: *30,8ºC*
____

Hoje a zona oeste aqueceu bem, *Torres Vedras* segue nos *36,3ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2014 às 16:24)

minima de 14.9ºC
ate agora maxima de 35.3ºC agora estão 35.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 16:47)

*31,8ºc*

Nos ultimos 15 minutos a temperatura subiu 2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 17:00)

A temperatura continua a subir, *32,6ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jun 2014 às 17:02)

Por aqui a temperatura foi demorando a subir, mas já esteve nos 34.8ºc e agora segue com 34.6ºc


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2014 às 17:08)

interessante por aqui a temperatura tambem tem subido nos ultimos minutos estou com *35.7ºC* a maxima do dia ate agora


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 17:18)

Dados de hoje: *19,8ºC* / *32,7ºC*

Agora: *31,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jun 2014 às 17:23)

O vento começou a soprar mais forte, e a temperatura vai descendo.

31,9ºC actuais, após máxima de *34,2ºC*.

21% de humidade e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 19:32)

*29,1ºC*

Ainda bem que o tempo vai arrefecer.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jun 2014 às 20:31)

*31.4ºC* neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2014 às 21:26)

*25,9ºc
*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2014 às 23:00)

Máxima de 34,1ºC, a partir de amanhã é a queda até quarta . De momento 25,0ºC e vento fraco NW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 23:03)

Sigo com 25,0ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Jun 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Agora no Marquês, céu azul, 24º e uma brisa já quentinha. Isto vai aquecer ...


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2014 às 12:25)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 21,6ºC

O dia hoje por aqui segue bem mais frio que nos últimos dias o vento de SW está presente por enquanto e estão apenas 24,7ºC com 66%Hr


----------



## overcast (16 Jun 2014 às 12:49)

Esta agora... Passei de quase 30 graus para 19 graus em menos de meia hora..
Nevoeiro cerrado. Ventinho de SW a fazer das suas.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2014 às 13:18)

por aqui 32.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jun 2014 às 14:01)

Finalmente já se nota mais fresco.

29.9ºC em descida com vento moderado.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2014 às 14:05)

Boas!

Parece que no litoral está fresco, mas aqui pela lezíria temos mais um dia de calor embora menos intenso que nos dias anteriores, em Benavente estão 32.7ºC.


----------



## overcast (16 Jun 2014 às 14:33)

Por aqui 21ºC.
Entre céu limpo e bancos de nevoeiro.

Na Ericeira está nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2014 às 14:55)

exacto MSantos por aqui estou com 33.2ºC
PS: está se a formar a sul uma linha de nuvens


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2014 às 15:54)

Boas mínima de 15.5 por agora 31.1
dia sem vento até agora


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2014 às 16:07)

por aqui *35.1ºC*, por acaso não esperava superar os 35 hoje


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2014 às 16:34)

Alguns cúmulos interessantes a Este, caso originem algo, terei que pedir desculpas ao Miguel96


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2014 às 19:18)

Máxima de 31.2
por agora 30 
mais uma noite horrível


----------



## fsl (16 Jun 2014 às 19:33)

Hoje em Nova-Oeiras queda abrupta da TEMP : 28.7 às 12 horas e 19.8 às 13 horas !


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2014 às 19:53)

minima: *14.0ºC*
maxima: *35.6ºC*

actual: 27.3ºC


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2014 às 20:18)

29 graus e não corre um vento espero bem que venha tempo fresco amanha


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2014 às 21:06)

Boas,

A máxima  de hoje foi aos *28,6ºC*.

Foi interessante observar entrada de nevoeiro, eram umas 12:30, isto na zona de São João do Estoril, destaque para temperatura, deu um belo tombo.
_______

Agora: *20,1ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Jun 2014 às 21:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguns cúmulos interessantes a Este, caso originem algo, terei que pedir desculpas ao Miguel96



Vais ter de pedir desculpas, originaram chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jun 2014 às 22:26)

19.0ºC actuais e 88% de humidade. 

Vento fraco a moderado, fresco.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2014 às 22:39)

aqui 20.5ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jun 2014 às 09:05)

Céu muito nublado aqui no Marquês. Não se vê azul nenhum. O ar está pesado (deve ser da humidade) e o termómetro marca 18,5º. Devo dizer que, com o tenho trabalhado nestes dois últimos meses, me sabe bem estas temperaturas mais _light_. Nos feriados entrei dentro na água (Costa da Caparica) bem cedinho e deu para fazer uma ondinha e vir a correr embora. Na 6ª e no Sábado quando saí da praia cerca das 11h já se sentia um bafo de Dragão mas o mar estava fantástico. Para mim ainda bem que as temperaturas descem pois não gosto nada de torrar no meio da cidade e muito menos quando se anda de metro carregada com pastas ....


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jun 2014 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Hoje com céu nublado, algum nevoeiro e temperatura fresca. 21.5ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jun 2014 às 12:13)

Boas! 
Agora sim sabe tao bem este tempo bem fresco e húmido!  
Por aqui o céu ainda esta muito nublado, a humidade é bastante alta (85%) e a temp ronda os 20ºC. 

Aguarda-se ansiosamente a instabilidade prevista para o final da semana...


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2014 às 12:34)

Boas

Mínima de 17,8ºC

Desde ontem a noite que está nevoeiro e ainda se mantêm tempo bem fresco e húmido estão 20,0ºC e 87%Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2014 às 12:55)

Mínima de 15,8ºC e a máxima até agora foi 19,9ºC , neste momento 19,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2014 às 13:00)

Alem do frio que está agora até chuvisca lol

19,8ºC, 88%Hr


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jun 2014 às 13:38)

Boas por aqui mínima fresquinha de 13.8 
Por agora 28 graus  bem quente comparando com outros sítios aqui do centro


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2014 às 13:57)

muito melhor hoje com 28.7ºC


----------



## fhff (17 Jun 2014 às 14:12)

Engraçado como, hoje, a Serra de Sintra está a "funcionar" ao contrário. 
O nevoeiro ficou do lado Sul! Do lado Norte temos céu pouco nublado e,por aqui em Colares, 23,5ºC. Está um belo dia com uma brisa de Sul.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2014 às 17:35)

minima: 17.9ºC 
maxima: 30.7ºC
actual: 28.7ºC, hoje sim bem melhor


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2014 às 18:24)

Dia bem fresquinho por aqui só a partir das 14h apareceu o sol e a máxima não foi alem dos 24,4ºC

Agora sigo 23,9ºC e 67%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2014 às 18:35)

Boas

Minima: *14,7ºC*
Dia abafado, a maxima foi aos *24,1ºC*.

Por volta das 12:00 caiu uma tímida morrinha em S.joão do Estoril.

T.actual: *22,8ºC*
______

Boa inversão em Seiça(Ourem), a minima desceu aos *7,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2014 às 12:01)

Boas

Mais um dia muito húmido!

Mínima 18,5ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 21,1ºC com 77%Hr vendo bem não ta muito diferente de onde joga portugal  não se adaptarem ao clima o tanas é mas é incompetência...


----------



## PortugalWeather (18 Jun 2014 às 12:10)

Que tempo excelente, uma pessoa não transpira, consegue andar na rua á vontade, sente-se fresca, consegue raciocinar sem sentir-se cansada ou mole, para mim o Verão era todo assim com a excepção de uns quantos dias para fazer praia.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2014 às 14:56)

muito melhor por aqui 26.4ºC  de manhã "chovia" nevoeiro literalmente, parecia chuviscos


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2014 às 16:39)

A tarde acabou por estar a ser abafada graças a humidade alta e vento fraco!

Estão 23,2ºC, 59%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2014 às 21:20)

*17,9ºc*


----------



## jorgeanimal (19 Jun 2014 às 09:50)

18ºC

Sol com algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2014 às 18:43)

Boas,

T.actual: *20,3ºC*
___

Dados de hoje: *13,2ºC* / *22,0ºC*

Destaque para a madrugada fresca e bem humida.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2014 às 19:20)

Quadrante Oeste neste momento a presentear-me com este bonito céu:


----------



## Geiras (19 Jun 2014 às 19:24)

Dia de hoje.


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2014 às 19:54)

Boas

Mais um dia fresco a mínima foi de 15,3ºC

A máxima foi de 24,2ºc logo de manha cedo (9:30)

Agora estão 21,6ºC, 60%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2014 às 20:59)

por aqui


----------



## Microburst (19 Jun 2014 às 21:03)

Através do Sat24 dá para perceber que ao largo há alguma animação, pena não se aproximar mais da linha costeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2014 às 21:14)

*17,6ºc*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2014 às 22:02)

Imagino as conspirações que hoje foram fabricadas por causa deste fenómeno que é relativamente raro.

Máxima de uns belos 21,5ºC e mínima de 14,9ºC, neste momento 17,3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2014 às 09:28)

Tá a chover aqui por Sintra , por esta não contava eu.


----------



## Batalha64 (20 Jun 2014 às 11:18)

Na minha zona de Sintra (Magoito) temos sol com algumas nuvens mas nada de chuva.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (20 Jun 2014 às 11:54)

Mais um Magoitinho,bem vindo 

Aqui ao norte da serra de Sintra (Terrugem) choveu de forma moderada durante uns 5 a 6 minutos.
De momento, céu primaveril


----------



## overcast (20 Jun 2014 às 16:36)

A ver vamos se temos alguma sorte durante a noite. Já temos boas imagens no radar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2014 às 16:46)

Não sei se se aguentam, mas...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2014 às 18:22)

Boas,

Dia ameno.

T.actual: *20,4ºC*
____

Olhando para actual imagem de radar, não deve passar aqui nada, tudo em alto mar.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Jun 2014 às 19:49)

19,8 ºC
O céu está a encobrir... 
Irá haver alguma coisa neste inicio de noite?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2014 às 20:28)

Céu bastante cinzento.
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco na serra.
_____

Este _tempo de sul_ vai ser mesmo bom para agua do mar aquecer um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2014 às 21:04)

Ja chove. 

Edit 21:06  Grande chuvada!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2014 às 21:14)

Impressionante o rain rate, atingiu os 243,8 mm.
Foi de facto torrencial.
Acumulado encontra-se nos 5 mm, muito bom.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Jun 2014 às 21:15)

Por aqui nada de chuva. Para já...


----------



## Batalha64 (20 Jun 2014 às 21:28)

Aqui já temos chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2014 às 22:01)

Chuvisca por aqui, com rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Jun 2014 às 23:16)

Por aqui nem uma gota...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2014 às 23:23)

*17,9ºC
5,6 mm*

Curioso que nem a estação do cabo raso registou qualquer precipitação.
Foi de facto algo muito localizado, a celula entrou por Cascais seguiu para norte, passando exactamente por aqui.


----------



## Teles (20 Jun 2014 às 23:27)

E já se avistam bons clarões para os lados de Peniche


----------



## Batalha64 (21 Jun 2014 às 07:59)

Uma manha com alguns aguaceiros e vento mas nada por aí além.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2014 às 08:18)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento em Loures. Breve mas forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2014 às 08:31)

Boas,

*18,1ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante *SO*.


----------



## overcast (21 Jun 2014 às 11:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> *17,9ºC
> 5,6 mm*
> 
> Curioso que nem a estação do cabo raso registou qualquer precipitação.
> Foi de facto algo muito localizado, a celula entrou por Cascais seguiu para norte, passando exactamente por aqui.



Por aqui também não choveu nada de nada.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2014 às 11:57)

Boas

Mínima de 18,0ºC

Choveu de manha cedo mas acumulou apenas 0,2mm!! hoje vai ser ainda uma grande lotaria onde passam os aguaceiros, a partir de amanha fica bem mais interessante!

21,4ºC, 77%Hr, 1015,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2014 às 12:22)

*19,1ºC
1,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2014 às 13:48)

26.8ºC e 2mm acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2014 às 13:54)

A previsão para segunda mantem-se bem interessante. 



> *Previsão para 2ª feira, 23.junho.2014*
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral oeste, podendo ser localmente
> ...



Fonte: IPMA
___

Tempo abafado.
22,1ºC
76%


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2014 às 16:09)

25.3 °C
Humidade-54%
Chuva-3.56 mm


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jun 2014 às 20:06)

Por aqui o dia tem sido marcado essencialmente pelo vento forte todo o dia, tendo-se intensificado  durante a tarde. Cheguei a registar vento médio entre os 35 e os 40 km/h com rajadas bastante fortes, em que o valor máximo foi de 62 km/h! Valores muito superiores ao previsto e q me surpreenderam...
De resto nada de chuva, os aguaceiros todos a passar ao lado! Apenas sol alternando com nuvens 

T. actual: 19ºC 
HR: 72%


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2014 às 20:51)

Em Coimbra chove torrencialmente.
Edit Uma tampa de esgoto saltou fora com a pressão da água.
Edit 2 Inundação na Rua do Brasil/Calhabé


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2014 às 20:53)

Muitas nuvens e *19,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2014 às 21:01)

dahon disse:


> Em Coimbra chove torrencialmente.
> Edit Uma tampa de esgoto saltou fora com a pressão da água.
> Edit 2 Inundação na Rua do Brasil/Calhabé



Olhando para a estação da U.Coimbra, grande chuvada.
O acumulado estava nos 4mm, ja vai nos 21 mm.

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...RA14#history/tdata/s20140621/e20140621/mdaily


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2014 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olhando para a estação da U.Coimbra, grande chuvada.
> O acumulado estava nos 4mm, ja vai nos 21 mm.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...RA14#history/tdata/s20140621/e20140621/mdaily



Não houve trovoada mas a chuvada foi incrível.
O rain rate foi muito elevado(máx: 131.1mm/h) durante vários minutos.

Edit a inundação está a diminuir pois já parou de chover e já há escoamento das águas em vez de transbordo .


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2014 às 00:30)

dahon disse:


> Não houve trovoada mas a chuvada foi incrível.
> O rain rate foi muito elevado(máx: 131.1mm/h) durante vários minutos.
> 
> Edit a inundação está a diminuir pois já parou de chover e já há escoamento das águas em vez de transbordo .


Eu vinha a descer o antigo IC2, em direcçao à ponte Rainha Santa, e reparei que estava a chover bem na zona do Vale das Flores/Portela, quando cheguei lá já tinha parado de chover mas era incrivel a quantidade de água que havia na estrada, os sistemas de escoamento não conseguiam dar vazão.

Registo da estação do Pólo II:


----------



## Sanxito (22 Jun 2014 às 02:24)

Boas. Por aqui registo agora 18.1ºc e 91%HR.
Durante o dia de sábado não registei qualquer precipitaçao na estação, nem sei se terá realmente caído algo por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 07:43)

Boas,

Chuva fraca e *17,1ºC.*
*1,3 mm*


----------



## blade (22 Jun 2014 às 09:52)

Já chove em lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 10:10)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado.

*2 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 10:34)

Na zona oeste, a estação de Moinho do Pinheiro Manso(Torres Vedras) já vai nos *14,5 mm*, bela rega.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2#history


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 10:34)

Atenção às próximas horas:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 10:38)

Mais chuva por aqui. 
O acumulado encontra-se nos 3,3 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 10:48)

*6,0 mm*, e ainda nem se aproximou aquela mancha de precipitação.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2014 às 10:51)

Boas

Por aqui já chuviscou, mas neste momento formam-se células e a SW temos uma boa mancha de precipitação que poderá originiar alguma trovoada.

Céu nublado agora, escuro aqui por cima. 21.9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia ao forum.

Por aqui já molhou e promete molhar mais nas próximas horas... Escuridão em direcção a Cascais / Estoril, o satélite também promete, o radar mostra bastante precipitação a caminho de Lisboa. Será que se aguenta?

20ºC e chuviscos neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 10:59)

Continua a cair bem, já vai nos *8,3 mm*.

Situação actual.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 11:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Continua a cair bem, já vai nos *8,3 mm*.
> 
> Situação actual.



O Sat24 começa a mostrar descargas!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 11:19)

Grande carga de água.  
Acumulado: *10,3 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2014 às 11:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Continua a cair bem, já vai nos *8,3 mm*.



O céu tá roto aqui pelo oeste de Sintra , não pára de chover, por Queluz continua a 0 mm e 18,3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 11:25)

De momento aqui não chove, mas está ameaçador. Grandes núvens de desenvolvimento vertical e escuridão a sul e oeste.


----------



## Batalha64 (22 Jun 2014 às 11:26)

Aqui também temos chuva com uma mancha negra sobre a serra de sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 11:28)

Impressionante!

Rain rate nos 180 mm.
Acumulado 19,3 mm!

Bem isto vai dar problemas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 11:31)

E como é hábito, chove tudo no Oeste e aqui está Sol.

Mas por breves instantes toda esta área deve ser invadida por uma grande banda de precipitação


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 11:31)

25 mm...chove chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 11:36)

Já se ouvem trovões! Vou dar um saltinho à praia com a GoPro a ver se tenho sorte para um time-lapse.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 11:40)

*27,5 mm*. 
Já abrandou.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2014 às 11:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já se ouvem trovões! Vou dar um saltinho à praia com a GoPro a ver se tenho sorte para um time-lapse.



Vai vai, queremos depois ver essas fotos e vídeos!


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2014 às 11:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> 25 mm...chove chove.



25mm já?!  
E ainda falta todo o dia de hoje e amanhã.
Belo início de verão!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 11:46)

Thomar disse:


> 25mm já?!
> E ainda falta todo o dia de hoje e amanhã.
> Belo início de verão!



Neste momento: *28,4 mm*.
No radar ve-se um ponto em tons de laranja a entrar aqui.
Foram largos minutos de chuva torrencial.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 11:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> No radar ve-se um ponto em tons de laranja a entrar aqui.



Apresenta-se já no intervalo 48-52 dBZ. Não admira que tenha trovejado al largo de Carcavelos, como o Flaviense indicou.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2014 às 12:00)

Céu bem negro visto da ponte Vasco da Gama.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 12:01)

Escuro a Sul/SW, chove na serra, por breves instantes deve chegar aqui. Parece-me ouvir trovões, mas ainda bastante longe.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2014 às 12:02)

Por aqui céu escuro para os lados de Lisboa, e nuvens altas por cima da Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## jonekko (22 Jun 2014 às 12:03)

Chove moderado por aqui. Uma trovoada é que era!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2014 às 12:05)

Eixo Norte-Sul: Chuva moderada.
Edit: Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 12:09)

Volta a chover.
Acumulado: *30,5 mm* ( Bem não sei onde é que isto vai parar)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jun 2014 às 12:10)

A precipitação ainda não chegou aqui.

Impressionantes as assimetrias no território em tão poucos km.


----------



## jonekko (22 Jun 2014 às 12:13)

Aviso amarelo para precipitação com possibilidade de queda de granizo e trovoada no ipma.


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2014 às 12:19)

Boas

Aqui não choveu nada vai passar tudo ao lado como sempre!!
Ainda bem que me vou embora estes dias desta terra da palheira... 
20,7ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Jun 2014 às 12:19)

Aqui por Lisboa, zona de Alvalade, só caíram uns pingos 

O céu está carregado vêem-se os contornos de uma célula para leste.

Contudo, promete que, lá mais para diante, haja festa

Cá espero...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 12:22)

Céu a Sul antes de uma breve chuvada:







PS - O pluviómetro de Caneças foi-se. (afinal não )


----------



## jonekko (22 Jun 2014 às 12:22)

Por aqui continua a chover ora fraco ora moderado. 19º por agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2014 às 12:25)

Aviso amarelo ? Só for pela chuva forte pelas praias e terriolas do litoral oeste (muito a oeste) .


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2014 às 12:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aviso amarelo ? Só for pela chuva forte pelas praias e terriolas do litoral oeste (muito a oeste) .



Entre as 12h e as 12h20 caiu uma chuvada tal no centro de Odivelas... 

Mas uma grande carga de água!



Duarte Sousa disse:


> PS - O pluviómetro de Caneças foi-se.



Em Caneças, a precipitação foi residual. Nem deu para acumular.

Isto tudo num concelho com pouco mais de 20km^2.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2014 às 12:49)

Aqui em Cabanas até agora só caiu um pequeno aguaceiro logo pelo inicio da manhã.
Neste momento o céu já se encontra muito escuro para os lados de Azeitão.
Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA e as de satélite do Sat24, 
a célula de maiores de dimensões irá passar (atingir em cheio) o Cabo Espichel e de seguida irá para Lisboa.
Tenho a bateria da máquina fotográfica a carregar, talvez tenha alguma sorte.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2014 às 12:50)

Por aqui vento moderado com algumas rajadas e céu negro para todo o Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 12:55)

Tudo tranquilo.

17,1ºC
Vento fraco.
94% HR
30,5 mm


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2014 às 12:55)

ja vejo a chuva no horizonte a Sul, está quase


----------



## Zé Carapau (22 Jun 2014 às 13:03)

Trovoada!!! Que belo início de verão, vou para a praia cantar aquela conhecida música, eu gosto é do verão, de passear com o chapéu de chuva na mão...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:03)

Recomeça a chover. 
Trovoada é que era...


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2014 às 13:03)

Começou a chuviscar fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2014 às 13:04)

Começa a chuviscar.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2014 às 13:08)

david 6 disse:


> ja vejo a chuva no horizonte a Sul, está quase



Olhando para as últimas imagens de radar do IPMA e as de satélite do Sat24, estão-se a desenvolver células com actividade eléctrica que vão directamente para aí!


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:18)

chuva forte


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2014 às 13:31)

Thomar disse:


> Começou a chuviscar fraco.



Afinal foram só uns chuviscos... 
Espero que a tarde seja melhor.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:43)

trovoada!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 13:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante!
> 
> Rain rate nos 180 mm.
> Acumulado 19,3 mm!
> ...



Trânsito caótico no centro de Cascais, estada cortada junto ao CascaisVilla, inundação.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Trânsito caótico no centro de Cascais, estada cortada junto ao CascaisVilla, inundação.



Pois, foi mesmo muita chuva.
Aqui numa localidade próxima, tambem houve inundações.
_____

Neste momento não chove.
Acumulado: 32 mm


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:56)

aposto que a trovoada enfraqueceu bastante ao chegar a mim, porque não passa de uma chuvita normal  estou com 3mm do aguaceiro anterior

PS: à medida que estava a escrever isto fez + 1 trovão, afinal a trovoada está cá ainda, talvez esteja a apanhar a parte + fraca


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2014 às 14:15)

Ouvi agora um trovão.


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2014 às 14:15)

Pessoal de Tomar e Abrantes forte trovoada na vossa direcção!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2014 às 14:17)

Por aqui vai chuviscando, de forma fraca, já ouvi uns trovoes mas nada significante por enquanto.


----------



## squidward (22 Jun 2014 às 14:17)

Oiço trovoada aqui no Cartaxo


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2014 às 14:23)

por aqui já acalmou, devo ter apanhado a parte + fraca da trovoada sigo com 4.2mm, agora ela vai regando o Ribatejo de Sul para Norte


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jun 2014 às 14:25)

O Verão começa de forma interessante.  *4,3 mm* acumulados e 17,9ºC actuais.

77% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2014 às 14:26)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro em Coimbra. Ainda deu para ver um relâmpago.


----------



## jotackosta (22 Jun 2014 às 14:26)

Olhando o radar do IPMA, parece estar igualmente interessante pela zona de Salvaterra de Magos.


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2014 às 14:28)

DaniFR disse:


> Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro em Coimbra. Ainda deu para ver um relâmpago.


Na zona do solum nem uma pinga. Só se ouviu o trovão.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2014 às 14:31)

dahon disse:


> Na zona do solum nem uma pinga. Só se ouviu o trovão.


Então passou mais a Oeste. Eu estou na zona de Antanhol.


----------



## dahon (22 Jun 2014 às 14:34)

DaniFR disse:


> Então passou mais a Oeste. Eu estou na zona de Antanhol.


Exatamente, estou agora a olhar para oeste e dá para ver a cortina de chuva a passar.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2014 às 14:38)

dahon disse:


> Exatamente, estou agora a olhar para oeste e dá para ver a cortina de chuva a passar.


A estação do Pólo II não registou qualquer precipitação, por isso resta esperar pelos valores da EMA do Aeródromo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2014 às 14:41)

Já chove de forma mais intensa, acompanhada de algum vento, e fez agora um trovão que até a janela tremeu.







edit 14:42- chove agora torrencialmete.


----------



## Batalha64 (22 Jun 2014 às 14:54)

Já tenho céu azul para oeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Jun 2014 às 15:01)

Pessoal, mandem a chuvinha para Norte porque cá ainda não pingou


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 15:03)

Batalha64 disse:


> Já tenho céu azul para oeste.



Por aqui, o mesmo cenário.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2014 às 15:04)

Chuva torrencial durante 10 minutos, agora já abrandou um pouco, mas continua a chuva fraca. Até as valas já levam água.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jun 2014 às 16:10)

Muita chuva também por aqui durante quase 3h sem parar, alternando entre fraca e torrencial! N houve trovoada por enquanto. Nesse período a temperatura baixou um bocado, ate aos 17ºC.
De momento n chove, a temp subiu pos 20ºC e o céu esta muito cinzento.

Existem boas células a sudoeste de Lisboa, parece q ainda há mais espectaculo para vir!  A ver vamos o que reserva o resto do dia...


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jun 2014 às 16:16)

AnDré disse:


> Entre as 12h e as 12h20 caiu uma chuvada tal no centro de Odivelas...
> 
> Mas uma grande carga de água!
> 
> ...



O mesmo verificado em toda a área Benfica/Carnide/Venda Nova!


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Jun 2014 às 17:03)

Por aqui, Lisboa, 'a montanha pariu um rato' 

Parecia que prometia, mas quase nada. Só uma chuvinha de nada

Aguardemos o que as próximas horas reservam.


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Jun 2014 às 17:20)

Pois, talvez mais para diante. Há uma células que se movem para cá. Espero que desta vez haja festa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 17:56)

Não há maneira de se aproximarem as células no meio do mar!


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2014 às 18:01)

Por aqui de momento céu com algumas abertas precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 21mm


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 18:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não há maneira de se aproximarem as células no meio do mar!



Têm muito bom aspecto, algumas delas com topos de 12 kms, estão é no sitio errado. 
Aparentemante estão a ganhar força, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 18:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Têm muito bom aspecto, algumas delas com topos de 12 kms, estão é no sitio errado.
> Aparentemante estão a ganhar força, vamos ver no que dá.



Estacionadas ali há horas... estão mais ou menos a 150km a SW de Cascais. Que desperdicio.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 18:33)

O meteopt tem que arranjar um barco.


----------



## Microburst (22 Jun 2014 às 18:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> O meteopt tem que arranjar um barco.



Proponho que se baptize ou de _Cumulonimbus_ ou então _Mammatus_.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 18:45)

Vá aproximem-se lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 20:47)

Começa a chuviscar.
*32 mm
18,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2014 às 20:52)

Por Queluz até agora 2,8 mm.

O céu tem estado a mudar de tom e de estilo de nuvens vamos lá ver o que irá haver daqui pra frente .


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Jun 2014 às 22:42)

Infelizmente há uma linha de instabilidade que se move ao largo da costa e paralelamente a esta. 

Pode ser que se aproxime mais e entre por terra a dentro. Cá a espero

já há algumas notícias de trovoadas no litoral oeste?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 22:46)

Relâmpago disse:


> Infelizmente há uma linha de instabilidade que se move ao largo da costa e paralelamente a esta.
> ?



A depressão encontra-se situada a Oeste da Costa vicentina, isto faz com que se vá aproximando e afastando da costa...
A cut-off vai aproximando-se da costa lentamente, o que trará essas linhas de instabilidade para o território, mas provavelmente isso só irá ocorrer amanhã de manhã (o que coincide com a entrada em vigor dos avisos).


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2014 às 22:55)

Estão mesmo a chegar as células. Não se esqueçam que o radar está com um atraso de 20/30 minutos e em 20/30 minutos percorrem quilómetros.


----------



## jonekko (22 Jun 2014 às 23:21)

Alguns clarões dispersos no céu neste momento. Está longe.


----------



## Aspvl (22 Jun 2014 às 23:23)

Alguns clarões por aqui também


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2014 às 23:37)

parece que vai haver festa nesses lados


----------



## Aspvl (22 Jun 2014 às 23:38)

Os clarões estão mais "fortes" e já se ouvem uns roncos ao longe!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Jun 2014 às 23:39)

Já ouvi qualquer coisa aqui em Oeiras. E pareceu forte!

EDIT: Mais uns estrondos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 23:40)

Vários clarões visíveis na webcam da Caparica.


----------



## jonekko (22 Jun 2014 às 23:42)

O céu está animado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

Vem potente!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Jun 2014 às 23:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vem potente!


É impressão minha ou vai entrar aqui mesmo pela zona de Oeiras/Carcavelos? 

Vão ser uns minutitos intensos, a avaliar pelo radar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 23:49)

Vou agora pa praia!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2014 às 23:49)

Relâmpagos visíveis para W / SW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2014 às 23:50)

Faíscas a rasgar os céus!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2014 às 23:53)

Tou pra ver o que lá virá, se não adormecer ainda dou noticias, se não até amanhã .

Vão-se avistando uns clarões a sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 23:53)

Vejam se arranjam vídeos/fotos!


----------



## Rachie (22 Jun 2014 às 23:53)

De volta a Cacilhas depois de duas semanas em Alcoutim, Algarve e sou brindada com clarões por todos os lados. Na auto-estrada parecia que íamos entrar nas trevas!  Felizmente não apanhei chuva porque as escovas do carro estão nas últimas e não vendem nas áreas de serviço 

Agora estou na Cândido dos Reis a ver o jogo e não tarda somos todos uns pintos


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2014 às 23:54)

Será que a célula que está a Oeste da Península de Setúbal é uma supercélula?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 23:54)

Raios e clarões a Sul 

Constantes e dos bons!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jun 2014 às 23:58)

Cada relampâgo, parece um flash

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jun 2014 às 23:58)

Relâmpagos constantes.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 00:00)

na webcam da costa da caparica e na praia de carcavelos, muitos relampagos


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2014 às 00:04)

Grande Relampâgo


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 00:04)

Pelo radar estacionou um bocado ali ao lado da Peninsula de Setúbal e agora tá díficil subir!!! 

Trovões mais audíveis agora.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2014 às 00:07)

Não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas acho que ela vai morrer na praia, pois aparenta estar começar a curvar para noroeste !


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 00:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas acho que ela vai morrer na praia, pois aparenta estar começar a curvar para noroeste !


Também me quer parecer que sim. 

 Talvez Cascais apanhe com qualquer coisa.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jun 2014 às 00:10)

pode estar a sofrer alguma perturbação de terra , a passagem por sintra podia fazer cair um diluvio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 00:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas acho que ela vai morrer na praia, pois aparenta estar começar a curvar para noroeste !



É normal que aconteça, é a rotação da depressão.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jun 2014 às 00:14)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 19.1ºc e 83%HR. 
Gostava de apreciar essa célula mas até me parece bem que não entre, pelo menos com essa potência toda, irá ou iria fazer estragos certamente.


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2014 às 00:15)

Daqui ao longe vejo muitos clarões a SW isso aí para baixo promete


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 00:16)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Por aqui sigo com 19.1ºc e 83%HR.
> Gostava de apreciar essa célula mas até me parece bem que não entre, pelo menos com essa potência toda, irá ou iria fazer estragos certamente.


Eu agradeço que não entre, pois aqui na zona onde estou (perto do Oeiras Parque) ia levar com ela mesmo em cima caso seguisse no sentido Norte, e ia ser um dilúvio bem potente. Quiçá granizo, não?


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jun 2014 às 00:18)

pelo radar é bem capas de ter granizo o sinal é bem forte


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 00:20)

Parece ter ganho força. Clarões sensivelmente de 20 em 20 segundos.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 00:25)

Eis que se ouve o 1º trovão, muito longe mas potente.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Jun 2014 às 00:30)

Confirmo! Muitos relâmpagos aqui e acabei de ouvir o 1º trovão mas ainda longe 
N chove por enquanto.


----------



## Rachie (23 Jun 2014 às 00:31)

Já se começa a ouvir trovões. A temperatura subiu de 18 para 20 graus


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 00:31)

Já ouvi 3 trovões, este último bem potente mas continua longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2014 às 00:32)

A refletividade mais elevada está a Oeste da Península de Setúbal.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Jun 2014 às 00:34)

abrandou mas parece que vai mesmo a terra


----------



## overcast (23 Jun 2014 às 00:36)

Estive agora na praia de Carcavelos... Perdi a conta dos raios que vi... bem próximos! 
Devo ter contado em média 2/3 por minuto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 00:39)

Por aqui é o que se arranja... 






















Pena ter uma serra mesmo à minha frente, pois isto está excelente


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 00:41)

Parece ter acalmado.

Começou a chover em Oeiras.

EDIT: Duarte Sousa, grandes fotos. Eu só estive uns 2 minutinhos na varanda a ver, e só aqui tenho o iPhone, não dá para fazer grande coisa. Mesmo assim grandes relampagos, eu tenho os estores fechados e não tinha ideia que estaria assim.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 00:47)

Valeu a pena ter ido à praia! 



Continua a trovejar mas com menos frequência.


----------



## trepkos (23 Jun 2014 às 00:49)

Vejo relâmpagos ai para os lados de Lisboa.


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2014 às 00:55)

Bela caçada Duarte Sousa!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 00:55)

A trovoada abrandou significativamente, diria mesmo que parou.


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2014 às 00:59)




----------



## Vitor TT (23 Jun 2014 às 01:04)

Cá estou, nada de bike por enquanto, mas de xaruTTo, como o tempo prometia acção e choveu ontem ( Domingo ) aqui pela zona, resolvi ir até á linha de costa fazer uns trilhos e claro se justificável tirar uns "bonecos", enfim nada de relevante, quase sempre sol entre nuvens desde Janas passando o mais encostado á linha de costa até São Julião, mas deu para tirar algumas pic´s da qual exponho estas

aspecto ameaçador 






Um pôr de sól










entre a praia de São Julião e Ericeira ( á vista ), aqui já metia algum respeito éra +- 21:30 começou a pingar e pensei que vinha acção, mas nada


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 01:14)

Durante o intervalo do jogo:


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2014 às 01:23)

Ainda apanhei qualquer coisinha... 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jun 2014 às 01:28)

Boas Noites...

Isto sim é um tópico de seguimento!! Grandes registos malta... continuem!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 01:30)

Boas,

Belos roncos/clarões por aqui, o radar promete.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jun 2014 às 01:41)

Pela a webcam da Caparica, nota-se ao que parece ser uma Wallcloud...

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/

Edit: Grande Raio!!


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2014 às 01:43)

Bom era se houvesse mais festa pela noite dentro...


----------



## Lightning (23 Jun 2014 às 02:01)

Bons clarões e já se ouvem bem os trovões, mas tenho tão pouca bateria nas máquinas que não posso desperdiçar sabendo que não consigo captar os raios definidos... Há muita nebulosidade baixa... 

Não sei o que fazer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 02:14)

Bastantes relâmpagos novamente a Sul!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 02:16)

Em Oeiras voltaram os estrondos. Chove bem. E eu amanhã tenho de ir trabalhar e não da para dormir com esta barulheira.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 02:17)

boa vista da costa 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Jo83 (23 Jun 2014 às 02:18)

Estrondos brutais em Oeiras!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 02:19)

Jo83 disse:


> Estrondos brutais em Oeiras!




Confirmo!!!!


----------



## Jo83 (23 Jun 2014 às 02:20)

Está mesmo cá por cima!


----------



## Rachie (23 Jun 2014 às 02:21)

Como o meu namorado consegue ser mais louco que eu viemos à costa. Tanto tempo em fotografia sequencial e só apanhei um raiozito no mar. :-( e agora começa a chover


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 02:23)

eu daqui consigo ver muitos clarões para esse lado, tal é a potência


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 02:24)

Está a bombar bem! 

Pena é que as nuvens baixas já me forraram o céu.

Para já nada de precipitação em Odivelas.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 02:25)

O radar está extremamente agressivo a Sul de Lisboa. As células estão a formar-se num núcleo central que ficou ali estacionário. Acabam por enfraquecer ao entrarem em terra, mas atenção ali a Setúbal. Está bonito está.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 02:25)

Em Oeiras está de arrepiar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 02:27)

Vi agora um raio incrível na webcam da Caparica, está muito bom isso por aí!


----------



## Rachie (23 Jun 2014 às 02:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vi agora um raio incrível na webcam da Caparica, está muito bom isso por aí!



Está está!  São raios de todos os lados. Pingas de chuva muito grossas agora

Edit : granizo na charneca


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 02:33)

Trovões cada vez mais audíveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 02:43)

Está muito forte aqui a Sul, era bom que alguém dos lados de Oeiras estivesse a registar.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 02:46)

Trovoada agora bastante perto!

Chove a bem chover.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 02:51)

Começa a chover, e bem!

Trovões bem potentes, continua constante!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 02:53)

Pela última saída do radar parece que virou um pouco para NE e perdeu um bocadinho a força.

Poderei apagar a luz e ir descansar? Vou esperar mais um pouco.   

Os meus olhos Alentejanos já estão relativamente habituados a algumas trovoadas secas bem potentes e outras molhadas, mas já não ouvia uns estouros destas dimensões há algum tempo, houve aqui 3 ou 4 que foram


----------



## thunderhunter (23 Jun 2014 às 02:53)

A norte de Lisboa avistam se agora os primeiros clarões. Estão longe e SW da minha localização.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 02:54)

Trovoada constante, e começa a chover intensamente. 

Trovões super potentes, e em aproximação !


----------



## Jo83 (23 Jun 2014 às 02:55)

Se os meus ouvidos não me falham, penso que em Oeiras ainda continua!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 02:57)

Jo83 disse:


> Se os meus ouvidos não me falham, penso que em Oeiras ainda continua!


Aqui na zona do Oeiras Parque já parece tudo calmo. Ainda se ouvem uns estrondos "longiquos", mas nada a ver com os de à bocado. 

Diria que agora a acção vai ser mais Lx/Norte de Lx e um bocado da Margem Sul. 

Aproveitem.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 02:58)

Está cada vez mais próxima !


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 02:59)

Carga de água impressionante, aqui!

Chamada de atenção para o vento. Que de fraco, passou a forte de Sudeste, rodando para sudoeste e logo a seguir para noroeste!

A trovoada continua constante!


----------



## Jo83 (23 Jun 2014 às 03:01)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Aqui na zona do Oeiras Parque já parece tudo calmo. Ainda se ouvem uns estrondos "longiquos", mas nada a ver com os de à bocado.
> 
> Diria que agora a acção vai ser mais Lx/Norte de Lx e um bocado da Margem Sul.
> 
> Aproveitem.



Também estou na zona do Oeiras Parque! Que belos "tiros" passaram por aqui!


----------



## dASk (23 Jun 2014 às 03:02)

por aqui chove torrencialmente e a trovoada está mesmo aqui por cima raio e trovão praticamente em simultâneo. Quem não esta a gostar muito é o meu cachorro que é a primeira vez q ouve e vê tal coisa na vida


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Jun 2014 às 03:02)

Aqui pela Amadora, na chegada da célula caiu algum granizo (pouco) mas levantou-se uma *ventania considerável*, além da trovoada, claro. De momento ouvem-se uns trovões, mas o vento parou por completo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 03:02)

está uma celula bem potente já em terra na peninsula de setubal, penso que vai mesmo ter contigo AndreFrade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 03:03)

Brutal o barulho da chuva a descer aqui a serra, medonho!!
Granizada!!


----------



## dASk (23 Jun 2014 às 03:07)

e que célula.. chove que até faz fumo e bombas que metem respeito. Gosto disto!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 03:13)

Já acalmou. Chove moderado.

Clarões agora só a SE (não tenho visão do quadrante Norte).


----------



## Rachie (23 Jun 2014 às 03:13)

dASk disse:


> e que célula.. chove que até faz fumo e bombas que metem respeito. Gosto disto!



Vejo os flashes aqui da minha janela :-)


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 03:14)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Aqui pela Amadora, na chegada da célula caiu algum granizo (pouco) mas levantou-se uma *ventania considerável*, além da trovoada, claro. De momento ouvem-se uns trovões, mas o vento parou por completo.



A ventania por aqui também passou pouco depois.

Continua a chover, embora fraco, e os trovões sucedessem, cada vez mais longe.

O vento parou.

De notar o aumento da frequência de relâmpagos da célula que está na margem sul.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 03:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já acalmou. Chove moderado.
> 
> *Clarões agora só a SE* (não tenho visão do quadrante Norte).



Devem ser os da célula que está na zona da Moita / Montijo.

Relatos de lá dizem que está bem forte.

Parece que a festa está pelas pontas aqui na margem Norte.


----------



## dASk (23 Jun 2014 às 03:14)

estou com medo e nunca senti isso..lol está muito feio acabou de cair um a 100m da minha casa... ia ficando sem timpanos! relâmpagos a cada 10s


----------



## dASk (23 Jun 2014 às 03:17)

Era só o que faltava agora como se já não bastasse começa a cair uma granizada brutal..


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 03:19)

eu até daqui vejo relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos a S/SW, agora já mais para S, imagino vocês ai debaixo


----------



## Rachie (23 Jun 2014 às 03:19)

dASk disse:


> estou com medo e nunca senti isso..lol está muito feio acabou de cair um a 100m da minha casa... ia ficando sem timpanos! relâmpagos a cada 10s


 respect!  Visto daqui parece poderosa mesmo


----------



## dASk (23 Jun 2014 às 03:20)

cai agua do céu numa quantidade inacreditável..


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 03:22)

Relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos, trovões intensos e chuva cada vez mais forte.

A trovoada está a aproximar-se.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 03:23)

Um amigo meu na Moita diz-me que está a chover de uma forma impressionante, não é chuva, é uma quantidade absurda de água a cair do céu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 03:23)

Não se esqueçam que há pessoal invejoso em todo o lado que querem ver os vossos relatos através de fotos/vídeos 

Por aqui a festa parou, time to sleep!

PS - Continuam bastantes frequentes os relâmpagos para os lados da margem Sul, pelo radar a célula apresenta uma 'agressividade' considerável.


----------



## Rachie (23 Jun 2014 às 03:27)

Impressão minha ou parou?


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 03:42)

tenho uma aplicação no telemovel, que o fez vibrar porque causa de aviso de trovoada, já não se vê as estrelas

EDIT: também já não vejo relampagos


----------



## Rachie (23 Jun 2014 às 03:46)

david 6 disse:


> tenho uma aplicação no telemovel, que o fez vibrar porque causa de aviso de trovoada, já não se vê as estrelas
> 
> EDIT: também já não vejo relampagos



Como se chama essa aplicação? :-)
Já desisti de assistir e vim passear para o vale dos lençóis.
Até amanhã malta e boas observações


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 04:22)

agora que me deitei,parece ter ouvido trovoes, e agora ate esta a começar a chover, querem ver que ainda tenho de me levantar de novo , pena o radar tenha parado


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2014 às 04:40)

david 6 disse:


> agora que me deitei,parece ter ouvido trovoes, e agora ate esta a começar a chover, querem ver que ainda tenho de me levantar de novo , pena o radar tenha parado



Parece que o radar voltou. Vamos ver por quanto tempo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 07:37)

Que noite! Cada estoiro! 
Foi bonito de se ver e ouvir!


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 08:46)

vai chovendo sem parar ja prai aquase 2h, ja tive trovoada no inicio


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2014 às 09:39)

Bem, sempre deu para acumular 9,4 mm de noite. Mínima de 14,3ºC e de momento 15,9ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2014 às 09:46)

Acho que isto na Peninsula de Setubal tem estado animado neste sitio de manhã e mesmo junto á costa sul (litoral oeste) existem boas células e bastante trovoada mesmo junto á costa !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 10:07)

Alguma atenção para a parte da tarde:







--

Por aqui sigo sem chuva, vento fraco, céu escuro a SE e avisto uma bigorna a Sul. Tudo fruto do que está pela Península de Setúbal.


----------



## dASk (23 Jun 2014 às 10:26)

Foi uma madrugada e pêras por aqui.. apanhei o maior cagaço da minha vida qdo um raio caiu aqui a cerca de 100m da minha casa! Talvez até menos, célula essa que deixou aqui um record de rainrate de *960mm7hora*. Parecia o Texas


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2014 às 10:44)

dASk disse:


> Foi uma madrugada e pêras por aqui.. apanhei o maior cagaço da minha vida qdo um raio caiu aqui a cerca de 100m da minha casa! Talvez até menos, célula essa que deixou aqui um record de rainrate de *960mm7hora*. Parecia o Texas



Rain rate de *960 mm/hr*, será que está certo este valor? Já alguma vez este valor ocorreu em algum lugar do planeta, só por pura curiosidade?

Porque esse rain rate de *960 mm/hr *indica à partida que ontem tivemos supercélulas em território português.


----------



## Thomar (23 Jun 2014 às 10:44)

Bom dia!  Noite e madrugada animada.  

Aqui em Cabanas não foi tão forte a trovoada como na Moita. Essa célula entrou na zona de Sesimbra por volta das 2h e depois foi na direcção da Moita e Montijo.
Aqui ouvi trovejar das 2h às 3h e o raio mais próximo que senti foi mais ou menos a 1,2/1,5Km de casa, e por aqui os trovões não eram muito fortes, aliás fiquei surpreso por a nível de som serem tão curtos. E nessa altura choveu pouco por aqui.
Depois por volta das 5h30m estava a trovejar, e por fim já hoje de manhã algures entre as 8h e as 9h também trovejou mas mais longe.
Terá chovido bem de madrugada.
Por agora tudo calmo, vento fraco e uns chuviscos.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 10:56)

Setúbal segue com um bom acumulado!

A EMA vai com 39,2mm!

As duas estações amadoras, em Nova Azeda e Várzea, seguem respectivamente com 36,8mm e 34,0mm


----------



## girassol (23 Jun 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Ainda tive tempo de apanhar um!






Cumps


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2014 às 11:06)

Por aqui já se faz ouvir os trovoes, parece que se aguarda uma bela chuvada, lá para a tarde. Começou agora a chuviscar.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 11:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Rain rate de *960 mm/hr*, será que está certo este valor? Já alguma vez este valor ocorreu em algum lugar do planeta, só por pura curiosidade?
> 
> Porque esse rain rate de *960 mm/hr *indica à partida que ontem tivemos supercélulas em território português.



Miguel96, o rain rate não prova em nada que existiram supercélulas. Até porque há supercélulas de pouca precipitação.

 Supercélula - definição.

Se em Portugal havia esta madrugada "supercélulas", o que seria aquele bicho que à mesma hora passeava por França? 







Já agora, uma lista de recordes de precipitação mundial.


----------



## dahon (23 Jun 2014 às 11:29)

Trovoada a sul de Coimbra. Já se ouvem os trovões.


----------



## kelinha (23 Jun 2014 às 11:31)

Raios e coriscos em Taveiro! 3 a 6 segundos entre os raios e os trovões, está pertinho!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2014 às 11:35)

Parece-me que a célula vai em deslocaçao para outra zona, até agora só uns aguaceiros e uns fortes troves de vez em quando.


----------



## dahon (23 Jun 2014 às 11:41)

A célula está a passar a oeste do centro da cidade.


----------



## romeupaz (23 Jun 2014 às 11:41)

Belo tempinho por Leiria, 
cabummmm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNnXgZWBxU8


----------



## kelinha (23 Jun 2014 às 11:43)

dahon disse:


> A célula está a passar a oeste do centro da cidade.



Confirmo. Mesmo aqui por cima. Entretanto já vi cair 2 raios mesmo aqui ao lado, é só estoiros


----------



## SaoTome (23 Jun 2014 às 12:13)

É possível conhecer a precipitação ocorrida em Lisboa no meses de Marco e Abril de 2011??


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 12:21)

SaoTome disse:


> É possível conhecer a precipitação ocorrida em Lisboa no meses de Marco e Abril de 2011??



Dados do Geofísico:
Março de 2011: 89,3mm
Abril de 2011: 125,4mm

Fonte


----------



## Lightning (23 Jun 2014 às 12:39)

Trovoada. Bem audível.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Jun 2014 às 12:41)

Bom dia! Madrugada excelente, um brutal temporal c/ destaque pas trovoadas mto frequentes 

Bem, agora esta uma boa célula mesmo a sul da minha casa e já se ouvem trovões ao longe!!! Esta com um aspecto mto ameaçador


----------



## Aspvl (23 Jun 2014 às 12:43)

Já se ouvem e são potentes!


----------



## Lightning (23 Jun 2014 às 12:45)

Os raios mesmo em pleno dia vêm-se muito bem definidos, com uma cor azulada. Já contei meia dúzia, está sobre Lisboa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 12:46)

Alta célula a Sul, oiço trovões vindos de lá, embora muito difusos.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 12:48)

Também já se ouve trovejar em Odivelas.

Cenário a sul:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 12:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alta célula a Sul, oiço trovões vindos de lá, embora muito difusos.



Impressionante ver o quanto cresceu em apenas 3 minutos:












Às 12h30 estava mesmo sobre o Tejo:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 13:05)

Vem lá molho:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

Este é o cenário:






Densas cortinas de precipitação, deve estar a dar-lhe bem.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 13:16)

Há 20 minutos:






Há instantes:











Não falta muito para começar a chover.

Vento fraco a moderado de sudeste.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 13:21)

acumulado 9.1mm e vem ai mais molho


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2014 às 13:28)

Boas
Em Setubal já vou com 34mm desde a meia noite...fez alguma trovoada de madrugada e manha e para variar faz quando não estou lá  esta tarde caçada pela zona centro.. Meteoalerta no terreno... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoalerta/124275617614183?ref_type=bookmark


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2014 às 13:28)

Por aqui nada se passa, em Queluz tem estado a chover tendo já a precipitação chegado aos 10,0 mm.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 13:46)

trovoada para este lado






EDIT: esta é + bonita , trovoes bem audiveis


----------



## kelinha (23 Jun 2014 às 14:12)

Voltou a trovoada acompanhada de chuva em Taveiro. Trovoada ainda mais intensa que o episódio de há bocado.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 14:14)

faz com cada ronco  sigo com 10.6mm


----------



## DaniFR (23 Jun 2014 às 14:26)

Célula que passou a Oeste de Coimbra, com trovoada e chuva forte:











É raro ver células em Coimbra através do Rain Alarm, por causa da Serra da Lousã. Esta deve ter os topos bem altos.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jun 2014 às 14:39)

A única chuva e trovoada que vai ocorrendo por aqui é esta .


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 14:46)

Já se ouvem trovões, e são potentes.

Céu negro para SW/W e começa a pingar.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jun 2014 às 14:54)

Alguém está a roncar


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 15:14)

Chuva muito forte neste momento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 15:19)

Pelo TagusPark tem sido um dia relativamente calmo. Ainda não choveu e ainda não ouvi barulho.


----------



## jorgeanimal (23 Jun 2014 às 15:19)

Começou a chover há 20 minutos e ouvem-se trovões a cada minuto. Alguns deles bem fortes.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 15:21)

Os trovões sucedem-se, mas a precipitação muito forte abrandou. Chove fraco.


----------



## Leiga (23 Jun 2014 às 15:27)

Céu a ficar muito escuro por estes lados.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 15:28)

Olá a todos os membros

Sou seguidor do meteopt desde há vários anos, a par do IPMA é o meu _site_ de abertura do _browser_, logo está tudo dito... . A minha colaboração vai ser essencialmente fotográfica. O meu posto de observação principal é em Carcavelos frente à praia, com uma vista do horizonte de 180º desde ESE a WNW (vejo desde o Bugio a Cascais e do Cabo Espichel à Caparica).
Depois de aprender como inserir imagens, vou mostrar o espectáculo da trovoada da noite 22/23 passada. Captei cerca de 80% das descargas eléctricas, durante as quase quatro horas que durou o evento. O lugar das observações é de primeira fila, por isso conto, sempre que esteja no meu "posto", colaborar com imagens praticamente em tempo real. Ocasionalmente também cubro as zonas de Lisboa, e do Cabo da Roca a Sintra.
Um abraço a todos e parabéns por um fórum e um trabalho dos seus membros espectacular!

Ricardo Alves da Silva


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 15:35)

StormRic disse:


> Olá a todos os membros
> 
> Sou seguidor do meteopt desde há vários anos, a par do IPMA é o meu _site_ de abertura do _browser_, logo está tudo dito... . A minha colaboração vai ser essencialmente fotográfica. O meu posto de observação principal é em Carcavelos frente à praia, com uma vista do horizonte de 180º desde ESE a WNW (vejo desde o Bugio a Cascais e do Cabo Espichel à Caparica).
> Depois de aprender como inserir imagens, vou mostrar o espectáculo da trovoada da noite 22/23 passada. Captei cerca de 80% das descargas eléctricas, durante as quase quatro horas que durou o evento. O lugar das observações é de primeira fila, por isso conto, sempre que esteja no meu "posto", colaborar com imagens praticamente em tempo real. Ocasionalmente também cubro as zonas de Lisboa, e do Cabo da Roca a Sintra.
> ...



Bem vindo ao meteoPT. 

Penso que o seguinte link o poderá ajudar:

 Como inserir imagens no forum

------------------------

*11mm *no Geofísico de Lisboa entre as 13h e as 14h.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 15:35)

trovoada a SW, acumulado 11.3mm

bem vindo StormRic


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 15:45)

Hoje por aqui não se passa nada! Depois de uma noite memorável esperava mais!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2014 às 16:06)

Os trovões sucedem-se.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2014 às 16:32)

Isto por aqui esteve crítico, muita trovoada, chuva torrencial durante uma hora, passou agora a aguaceiros fracos. Um relâmpago, mesmo por cima de casa, que causou um clarão enorme nas tomadas eléctricas, o que fez disparar o quadro eléctrico, mas felizmente nao se estragou nada.

Á muito tempo que nao vi uma trovoada tão perto.

15.8 °C
Humidade- 97%
Chuva- 6.1 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 16:45)

Boas

O céu andou/anda interessante.
Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde, pelo concelho de Cascais.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2014 às 16:47)

Linda estrutura convectiva a chegar agora á Louriceira ( Arruda dos Vinhos), vinda de leste.

Uma enorme shelf cloud está-se a aproximar, e na dianteira do dowdraft há um Arcus com varios lowerings e fortes correntes ascendentes.












Estas fotos foram tiradas há bocado.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 16:50)

Bem...parece que hoje ocorreu a maior descarga electrica dos ultimos anos...valor pouco comum, 405.7 kAMP!!
Segundo as coordenadas, foi proximo da Golegã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2014 às 17:00)

Trovoadas de Norte a Sul.
E ainda falta actualizar os trovoes que se fizeram sentir depois das 15 horas


----------



## DRC (23 Jun 2014 às 17:01)

Muita trovoada a Norte, o céu mete medo. Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria apenas algumas pingas.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (23 Jun 2014 às 17:23)

Hoje pelas 12:40 saí do Monte de Caparica em direcção a Lisboa (Mq. Pombal). Em poucos quilómetros passei de sol a chuva torrencial (começou na ponte e continuou a acompanhar-me no resto do caminho). Na zona do Marquês o dilúvio durou uns bons 20 minutos, com formação de rios nas margens da estrada e passeios.

Voltando ao Monte de Caparica, o chão estava seco. Não chove aqui desde manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 17:37)

Tudo tranquilo, céu ameaçador, mas não passa disso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 17:38)

Já oiço trovões a leste!


----------



## Gongas (23 Jun 2014 às 17:42)

Como estao as previsoes para logo a noite para o Sao Joao da Figueira da Foz??


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 17:47)

Começa a chover, pingas enormes.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 18:00)

A noite passada em Carcavelos. Primeira foto de teste. Os dados estão escritos na própria foto (visíveis em tamanho real). Espero que gostem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2014 às 18:02)

Parabéns vizinho! Excelente foto!
Eu estava na praia!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 18:02)

Está cada vez mais escuro, uma trovoada é que era.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 18:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabéns vizinho! Excelente foto!
> Eu estava na praia!



Obrigado "vizinho" ! 

Deves ter visto um espectáculo ainda mais impressionante. Na praia é arriscado ir para fotos por causa da chuva, prefiro tirar da varanda, mesmo assim ainda apanho molhas. A reportagem continua...

Tudo calmo neste momento por aqui, céu aberto com sol e nuvens altas, cumulo-nimbos a Este.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 18:28)

StormRic disse:


> A noite passada em Carcavelos. Primeira foto de teste. Os dados estão escritos na própria foto (visíveis em tamanho real). Espero que gostem



Woow!!

Parabéns pela foto! Está brutal!


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 18:34)

AnDré disse:


> Woow!!
> 
> Parabéns pela foto! Está brutal!



Obrigado André! Tenho a sorte de usufruir de uma vista panorâmica, quando há aqui trovoadas não perco uma. 

Esta imagem não é uma acumulação, foi uma única descarga com uma complexidade que nunca tinha visto. Mostro o detalhe da parte nuvem/mar.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Jun 2014 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> A noite passada em Carcavelos. Primeira foto de teste. Os dados estão escritos na própria foto (visíveis em tamanho real). Espero que gostem



Eu como suposto fotografo amador, só tenho uma coisa a dizer : fantástica foto 
Parabéns.

João Alvarinhas


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 18:48)

trovoada a SE, já se ouve uns roncos


----------



## Thomar (23 Jun 2014 às 18:48)

Parabéns *StormRic*, foto 5 estrelas, brutal mesmo!  

Quem me dera tirar fotos dessas!


----------



## romeupaz (23 Jun 2014 às 19:03)

Trovoada Sobre a Marinha Grande 23-06-2014 
by meteoleiria


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 19:04)

StormRic, muito parabéns pela fotografia, está brutal! Grande registo 

Eu também gostaria de ter apanhado algo do género, mas viver em Loures com serras everywhere não é o mesmo que viver à beira-mar com constantes células a passar


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 19:18)

Grande escuridão, vamos la ver se é desta que chove a sério.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 19:38)

ALV72 disse:


> Eu como suposto fotografo amador, só tenho uma coisa a dizer : fantástica foto
> Parabéns.
> 
> João Alvarinhas



Obrigado João, eu também sou amador, esta paixão pela fotografia e meteorologia já vem desde criança. Não há grande técnica aqui, vai-se experimentando até começar a saír bem. Uma lente zoom grande angular ou ultra grande angular (uso a 10-22mm da Canon) é talvez o mais essencial, mas acima de tudo, a sorte...  Quando vi o que a máquina tinha apanhado caíu-me o queixo também 

Neste momento em Carcavelos está calmo mas rodeado de actividade a N e especialmente a Este, como mostra a foto:







e já agora outra da trovoada desta noite, nuvem-nuvem:


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 19:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> StormRic, muito parabéns pela fotografia, está brutal! Grande registo
> 
> Eu também gostaria de ter apanhado algo do género, mas viver em Loures com serras everywhere não é o mesmo que viver à beira-mar com constantes células a passar




Muito obrigado Duarte, mas as tuas fotos são excelentes e tomo como exemplo as que inseriste há pouco daquela célula em desenvolvimento  . Essas visões explosivas, que ocorrem mais para o interior, faltam-me aqui, também gostava de ter vista das serras, mas realmente a vista desafogada do horizonte aqui em Carcavelos é preciosa.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 19:56)

romeupaz disse:


> Trovoada Sobre a Marinha Grande 23-06-2014
> by meteoleiria



Espectacular vídeo! Boa edição com a câmara lenta. O vídeo tem a vantagem que a fotografia não tem: permite apanhar os raios com luz do dia.


----------



## Geiras (23 Jun 2014 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui o acumulado por aqui ficou-se nuns bons 28,8mm durante a madrugada. Durante a tarde de hoje também ocorreram alguns aguaceiros mas devido a um problema no transmissor da estação, fiquei sem registos desde as 4h45 da manhã.


----------



## romeupaz (23 Jun 2014 às 21:25)

Efeitos sobre Alcobaça


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 21:37)

Tanto pelas fotos aqui do tópico como pela foto de Alcobaça. 



No TagusPark choveu bem ali entre as 17h e as 19h. Agora segue tudo calmo e espero que assim se mantenha.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Jun 2014 às 21:42)

Hoje resolvi levar a máquina fotográfica compacta, para o caso de haver imagens interessantes, 
saí do trabalho e +- pelas 19:30 ainda "apanhei" este cenário

a descer a serra da Luz, vista para o lado de Famões, Odivelas e mais ao fundo Vialonga














esta, antes de virar para casa ( ainda estive para ir até á Serra da Amoreira ) parte de Odivelas e por aí além


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 22:09)

romeupaz disse:


> Efeitos sobre Alcobaça



Olá

Incrível essa foto de Alcobaça!  Sabe onde há notícias sobre esse evento?


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 22:11)

acumulado de hoje 12mm, amanha ha mais


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 22:17)

Mais duas "bombas" da trovoada da noite passada em Carcavelos (estas já abanaram as janelas, apesar de ainda estarem no mar), numa altura em que já chovia com alguma intensidade.

Aproveito para agradecer as boas vindas que os membros me têm comunicado e dizer que tenho muito gosto que partilhem onde quiserem as fotos que apresento. É mesmo uma grande honra que fazem ao meu trabalho. Muito obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 22:22)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hoje resolvi levar a máquina fotográfica compacta, para o caso de haver imagens interessantes,
> saí do trabalho e +- pelas 19:30 ainda "apanhei" este cenário
> 
> a descer a serra da Luz, vista para o lado de Famões, Odivelas e mais ao fundo Vialonga
> ...



Belas vistas, um céu de grande cenário, valeu bem ter levado a máquina!


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 23:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por aqui é o que se arranja...
> 
> 
> Pena ter uma serra mesmo à minha frente, pois isto está excelente



Gosto muito deste género de visões dos relâmpagos entre as nuvens pois permitem observar a estrutura das nuvens e a profundidade, melhor do que quando se capta apenas os raios. O cenário é ainda mais feérico. Boas fotos!


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Jun 2014 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> Belas vistas, um céu de grande cenário, valeu bem ter levado a máquina!



Obrigado, 

também tem umas magnificas fotos do espectáculo que mais gosto de ver, mas infelizmente raro de se ver em condições onde moro,

costumo passar por essa frente de bike quase todos os fins de semana, agora com uma paragem devido a uma intervenção cirurgica que fiz, espero recomeçar dentro de duas a três semanas e eventualmente fezer os report´s quando justificável 


e parece que infelizmente terminou a actividade electrica  tudo limpo por aqui e até Lisboa e mais para sul onde a vista ainda pode alcançar.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 23:15)

windchill disse:


> Ainda apanhei qualquer coisinha...



Lindas estas fotos, gosto muito e tenho que dizê-lo aqui pois não tenho conta no facebook.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Jun 2014 às 23:37)

StormRic, tomei a liberdade de partilhar algumas das duas fotos noutros locais na Internet, referenciando a fonte do Fórum MeteoPT.

Como disse há pouco que não havia problema em partilhar, fiz a partilha, porque de facto estão fabulosas. 

E eu aqui ao lado, em Oeiras, estive um pouco na varanda a apreciar, mas depois recolhi que achei o tempo medonho para me ir meter na marginal.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 23:54)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> StormRic, tomei a liberdade de partilhar algumas das duas fotos noutros locais na Internet, referenciando a fonte do Fórum MeteoPT.
> 
> Como disse há pouco que não havia problema em partilhar, fiz a partilha, porque de facto estão fabulosas.
> 
> E eu aqui ao lado, em Oeiras, estive um pouco na varanda a apreciar, mas depois recolhi que achei o tempo medonho para me ir meter na marginal.



Obrigado, Gonçalo, sim, tenho muito gosto que partilhem!

A trovoada de ontem hesitou durante cerca de duas horas em entrar em terra, apenas caía uma chuva fraca, foi quando captei as melhores cenas de raios pois iluminam as nuvens. Observei agora a longa sequência de fotos que fiz e detectei o que me parecem ser estruturas com movimento circular ao visualizar as imagens em sequência fílmica. No entanto nenhuma dessas estruturas chegou a desenvolver uma _funnel cloud_. Nesse período em que a estrutura parece ter estacionado penso que quase se desenvolveu uma super-célula, altura em que os ecos do radar tocaram o vermelho.
Depois veio a chuva torrencial e a actividade elétrica centrou-se entre o Bugio e o forte de S.Julião da Barra, momento das descargas mais estrondosas, seguindo-se a entrada por Oeiras.


----------



## miguel (24 Jun 2014 às 08:43)

Podem ver aqui as fotos da caçada de ontem entre a serra de Montejunto e a Nazaré, por muito pouco que não víamos um tornado por 2 vezes! Muita rotação era visível na base da célula!Mais tarde metemos um video...

LINK:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoalerta/124275617614183?ref=hl


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2014 às 13:11)

Ontem pelo Barreiro.












https://www.facebook.com/cidadao.lavradio


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2014 às 13:49)

Trovoada audível por aqui, com formação de células a NE.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2014 às 13:54)

eu acho que vou ter festa, trovoada a N daqui, bem visivel no radar, e como se estão a deslocar para S, pode ser que tenha sorte


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2014 às 13:56)

Por aqui a trovoada já se faz ouvir, mas ainda só caiu uns chuviscos.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2014 às 14:02)

vai caindo uns pingos grossos


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2014 às 14:40)

trovoada muito perto daqui a SW, chegou a cair granizo durante alguns segundos/1min e só estava a apanhar uma pontinha, porque ta a passar ao lado imagino lá debaixo dela a granizada que está la a ser


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2014 às 14:42)

Essa célula passou ao lado. Céu negro para a direcção Este, com alguns trovões cada vez menos audíveis.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2014 às 15:04)

à pouco era vista para SW, agora já é vista para S







pelo radar passou mesmo mesmo de raspão


----------



## Rachie (24 Jun 2014 às 23:49)

Aqui por Cacilhas só oiço gaivotas a piar que nem umas loucas, parece-me a mim que sobre Almada velha. 
O céu está com uma nebulosidade baixa onde as luzes da cidade refletem e não está frio.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2014 às 23:57)

miguel disse:


> Podem ver aqui as fotos da caçada de ontem entre a serra de Montejunto e a Nazaré, por muito pouco que não víamos um tornado por 2 vezes! Muita rotação era visível na base da célula!Mais tarde metemos um video...
> 
> LINK:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoalerta/124275617614183?ref=hl



Fabulosas as fotos da caçada, até senti a adrenalina! 
Parabéns pela página do face e pela vossa actividade!

Já agora aproveito para te pedir a localização mais ou menos exacta do lugar de Linda-a-Velha de onde tiraste as fotos da noite 22/23 pois temos vários raios apanhados em simultâneo e queria fazer triangulação e estudar melhor a estrutura deles.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2014 às 00:04)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosas as fotos da caçada, até senti a adrenalina!
> Parabéns pela página do face e pela vossa actividade!
> 
> Já agora aproveito para te pedir a localização mais ou menos exacta do lugar de Linda-a-Velha de onde tiraste as fotos da noite 22/23 pois temos vários raios apanhados em simultâneo e queria fazer triangulação e estudar melhor a estrutura deles.



Obrigado e desde já também os parabéns pelas magnificas fotos eu estava a ver ao mesmo tempo mas muito mais a norte mais concretamente em Peniche quem tirou essas fotos que referes foi o nosso colega Artur, tenta mandar msg privada no facebook do MeteoAlerta


----------



## belem (25 Jun 2014 às 02:02)

miguel disse:


> Podem ver aqui as fotos da caçada de ontem entre a serra de Montejunto e a Nazaré, por muito pouco que não víamos um tornado por 2 vezes! Muita rotação era visível na base da célula!Mais tarde metemos um video...
> 
> LINK:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Meteoalerta/124275617614183?ref=hl



Eu estive perto de Óbidos nessa altura. Como estava no campo, fiquei admirado com a formação rápida desse fenómeno (assim como da escuridão das nuvens) e percebi rapidamente que era algo diferente do normal. A rapidez com que se formou e avançou na direção onde eu estava, foi espantosa.

Parabéns pelo relato e depois gostaria de ver o vídeo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2014 às 07:57)

Bom dia

Manhã fresca e calma, com algumas nuvens baixas e neblina a encobrir o cabo Espichel, brisa de NNW


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2014 às 12:20)

Boas

Depois de uma noite húmida e geralmente nublada, segue-se um dia pouco nublado com 24.4ºC. 

Mínima de 18.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2014 às 22:52)

Boas,

*16,7ºC*
Vento fraco ( 13,3 km/h) do quadrante *Noroeste*
*85 %* de HR


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2014 às 23:06)

Noite agradável, com céu nublado.

18.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2014 às 23:21)

Ao pôr-do-sol entravam nuvens altas e médias da frente em dissipação:


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2014 às 23:30)

prai ha 20min atrás começou a chover  não estava mesmo nada à espera , infelizmente como não era previsto chuva também a que caiu não chegou a acumular, mas foi o suficiente para vir o cheirinho a terra molhada de novo e molhar um bocado o chão


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2014 às 23:48)

david 6 disse:


> prai ha 20min atrás começou a chover  não estava mesmo nada à espera , infelizmente como não era previsto chuva também a que caiu não chegou a acumular, mas foi o suficiente para vir o cheirinho a terra molhada de novo e molhar um bocado o chão



Interessante, aqui em Carcavelos não chegou, permaneceu seco todo o dia e agora está pouco nublado e até se vêem estrelas, mas parecem aproximar-se nuvens baixas.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jun 2014 às 23:56)

Por aqui também não choveu, mas o céu permanece nublado.

17.8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2014 às 01:46)

foi aqui nesta altura







16.4ºC agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2014 às 08:04)

Céu bem negro a Oeste, embora aquilo apenas seja ameaça de um possível chuvisco (digo eu)


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2014 às 09:37)

Que negridão, desde que o calor extremo do inicio do mês se foi embora nunca mais voltamos a ter céu limpo em condições.

17,7ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2014 às 18:05)

Depois de um amanhecer ameaçador o azul perfeito da tarde com vento fraco
















tarde muito azul com excelente visibilidade para a Arrábida, mar calmo.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2014 às 21:40)

Mais uma noite fresca por aqui com 19,3ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2014 às 23:57)

minima: 13.0ºC
maxima: 25.7ºC
actual: 16.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

Céu limpo no dia de hoje com temperatura actual de 25.9ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2014 às 18:20)

Boas tardes,

Dia ameno e solarengo.
T.actual: *19,6ºC*
Vento moderado de *NO.*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2014 às 18:22)

Máxima de 21,8ºC, terra de vento já se sabe, tá moderado de NW, até as portas do carro se tiverem contra o vento são difíceis de abrir e vêm contra a tola , de momento 20,0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2014 às 18:28)

Temperatura actual de 26.1ºC, com vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2014 às 19:16)

Um dia muito azul, desta vez mesmo até ao horizonte







foto das 17 horas, neste momento, 19 h, mantém-se vento fraco, facto bastante curioso para Carcavelos dado os registos de vento moderado noutros locais.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2014 às 22:19)

*17,2ºc*


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2014 às 07:31)

Bom dia, entrada de frente dissipada ao nascer do sol, fluxo de WSW, vento fraco ou nulo (os meus "anemómetros" são as bandeiras no forte de S.Julião e em frente à praia)


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2014 às 09:36)

Boas,

Minima: *15,2ºC*
Actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2014 às 12:45)

Neste momento ocorre um aguaceiro fraco na serra(de Sintra).


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2014 às 19:03)

Boa tarde
Carcavelos com tempo agradável, vento fraco, pouca gente na praia e um halo solar 22º por volta das 18h


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2014 às 21:33)

O poente de hoje, nova cauda de frente dissipada...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2014 às 03:20)

15,5ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2014 às 11:13)

Boas

T.minima: *14,9ºC*
Agora: *19,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

Nortada moderada a surgir.
Vento médio sopra a 30 km/h.
T.actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2014 às 20:42)

Boas tardes,

Dia marcado por alguma nortada ( moderada).
Rajada máxima de vento foi aos *50 km/h*.

Extremos de hoje: *14,9ºC* / *21,5ºC*

E assim segue o verão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2014 às 21:51)

Por aqui a nortada tem-se feito sentir bem, ontem e hoje tambem, a temperatura tem estado amena, nao chegando aos 30º C.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2014 às 21:54)

A noite segue fresca.
*16,3ºC*
Vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jun 2014 às 15:08)

Mínima de 15.0ºC. 

Hoje com céu geralmente limpo e 26.3ºC actuais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2014 às 15:41)

Boa tarde

Ontem, domingo 29, dia azul com vento moderado do quadrante NO, excelente para a vela







Poente de ontem






Hoje, vento NNO a rodar para ONO, dia azul sob a crista anticiclónica antes da entrada da frente prevista para amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2014 às 18:44)

Boas tardes,

Extremos de hoje: *14,7ºC* / *21,1ºC*

__________

Agora:
*19,1ºC*
Vento moderado
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2014 às 21:48)

*16,5ºc*


----------

